# دورة كاملة فى التصميم الانشائى من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى حصر الكميات للـ مهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​ *دورة كاملة فى التصميم الانشائى من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى حصر الكميات للـ مهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور 
بروابط فورشير وميديافير

*​ كيف حالكم يا اخواني المهندسين​  
 دورة التصميم تشتمل علي الاتي:
1- المخططات المعمارية 
2- التصميم من البداية الي اخراج المخططات الانشائية كاملة
3- كيفية الاستلام لكل بند
4- حصر الكميات لكل بند
5- استخدام البروكن في تصميم الاساسات والكمرات
6- بعض الملاحظات في الاعمدة مثل تغيير ضرب العامود وزراعة الاعمدة علي الكمرات
7- صور من الموقع لكل ما سوف يتم تصميمة ان شاء الله​ 

رابط الحلقة الاولي:​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/214180945/220d3e7b/design_1.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثانية في التصميم :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/214189232/82759d74/design_2.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثالثة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217487372/6621ce5a/design_3.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الرابعة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217523936/63916c2/DESIGN_4.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الخامسة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217517158/710a207c/DESIGN_5.html​ 
رابط الحلقة السادسة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217533261/d41fb175/design_6.html​ 
رابط الحلقة السابعة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217541059/ea44aa71/design_7.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثامنة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217548723/3d978ca7/design_8.html​ 
رابط الحلقة التاسعة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/217560482/d4d916d/design_9.html​ 
رابط الحلقة العاشرة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/218150863/c7aa3d3e/design_10.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/218179986/2f4992e2/design_11.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثانية عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225788877/ddf9a106/12_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثالثة عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225803548/78940212/13_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الرابعة عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225820063/b3ce877d/14_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الخامسة عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225835169/5867ddd6/15_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة السادسة عسر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225856320/dba62e56/16_online.html​ 
رايط الحلقة السابعة عشر 
وهي تعديل بسيط في الload combination​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/225860260/dcc3a469/17_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة الثامنة عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/240170604/4c53172/18_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة التاسعة عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/240188670/b0ddc92/19_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة العشرين​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/240213799/b115b451/20_online.html

رابط الحلقة 21​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/240360407/eee03c1d/21_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة 22​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/240370526/97732d8e/22_online.html​ 
رابط الحلقة 23

http://www.4shared.com/file/240405613/56892801/23_online.html

رابط الحلقة 24

http://www.4shared.com/file/240427191/a5d84e4b/24_online.html

رابط الحلقة 25 

http://www.4shared.com/file/255833418/4944efa9/25_online.html

رابط الحلقة 26

http://www.4shared.com/file/255860579/b38e3210/26_online.html

رابط الحلقة 27

http://www.4shared.com/file/255894011/e0f6dfc9/27_online.html

رابط الحلقة 28

http://www.4shared.com/file/256068718/8958c171/28_online.html

رابط الحلقة 29

http://www.4shared.com/file/257289075/48cf7f74/_3__29.html

رابط الحلقة 30

http://www.4shared.com/file/256146683/9fc93e71/30_online.html

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?0q0qmjmot5y

رابط الحلقة 31

http://www.4shared.com/file/256174361/4260263/31_online.html

رابط الحلقة 32
وفيها تكملة شرح الاساسات المنفصلة علي البروكن 2.30

http://www.4shared.com/file/256526788/1d083a78/32_online.html

اليكم ملف الشرح وكذلك ملف القاعدة علي البروكن 

http://www.4shared.com/file/256530698/1dda1762/_online.html

رابط الملف المعماري

http://www.4shared.com/file/256549726/d77c1a03/arch.html

رابط لملف السيف 

http://www.4shared.com/file/240440638/3133c5f9/safe_file_2.html

رابط لملف الشرح 

http://www.4shared.com/file/240442548/d63d25ec/__online.html

رابط الحلقة 33

http://www.4shared.com/file/gHnO_avl/_2__33.html

رابط الحلقة 34

http://www.4shared.com/file/P5od1U7O/34_online.html

رابط الحلقة 35

http://www.4shared.com/file/y9zLzr0r/35_online.html

رابط الحلقة 36

http://www.4shared.com/file/xyHTuyMa/36_online.html

رابط الحلقة 37

http://www.4shared.com/file/tRVlf79S/37_online.html

رابط الحلقة 38

http://www.4shared.com/file/NgiFbZYR/38_online.html

رابط ملف الشرح

http://www.4shared.com/file/k43eVsCN/_2____.html

رابط ملف الساب

http://www.4shared.com/file/Wp5Rfd2S/SAP_FILE_for_tie_beams.html

رابط الحلقة 39

http://www.4shared.com/file/vq7MaEKB/39_online.html
​ ------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
او روابط اخرى من رفع المهندس ابوميسر 
​ 
الحلقة الأولى

http://www.mediafire.com/?wyzyoyqymlh​ 
الحلقة الثانية​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?w5hg3l22gyr​ 
الحلقة الثالثة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mz4ntzelflm​ 
الحلقة الرابعة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tmydogmooyu​ 
الحلقة الخامسة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5tnyyttmxzk​ 
الحلقة السادسة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nbkmygqrkzj​ 
الحلقة السابعة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zzg2kzdvjna​ 
الحلقة الثامنة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?3jiznkktjnj​ 
الحلقة التاسعة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mnmnm2mmzrt​ 
الحلقة العاشرة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?itcmznmixxf​ 
الحلقة الحادية عشرة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jgqmnymunmn​

* الحلقة الثانية عشرة* ​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2d3mtjezzjy​ 
أو من رفع المهندسة علياء​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?k2xdj3newdm​ 
*الحلقة الثالثة عشرة*​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zubyatztnzd​ 
*الحلقة الرابعة عشرة*​*

http://www.mediafire.com/?jywzynyzm3k​ 
**الحلقة الخامسة عشرة*​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2xwxjikmmly​ 
*الحلقة السادسة عشرة*

http://www.mediafire.com/?mcmonmjx1lx​ 
*الحلقة السابعة عشرة*​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nrnmlnyq3em

----------------------------------------------------------------

باقى روابط الشرح من اضافة المهندس عبد المعبود

رابط الحلقة (18) 
 
http://www.mediafire.com/?yedz4y3qiwm

رابط الحلقة (19) 

http://www.mediafire.com/?mwjj5zqm2lo

 رابط الحلقة (20)

http://www.mediafire.com/?o1mhdzlnymj

 رابط الحلقة (21) 

http://www.mediafire.com/?nit3wz2azy0

رابط الحلقة (22) 

http://www.mediafire.com/?3m0lbynwmod

رابط الحلقة (23) 

http://www.mediafire.com/?nwzlzzmzqzy

رابط الحلقة (24) 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ymvdwim5ijn

رابط الحلقة (25) 

http://www.mediafire.com/?yzzj2dzngjm

الحلقة 26

http://www.mediafire.com/?omyt1eywnjd

الحلقة 27

http://www.mediafire.com/?daztjowmyh3

الحلقة 28

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmiymdiygzn

الحلقة 29

http://www.mediafire.com/?1yz2omidmuj

الحلقة 30

http://www.mediafire.com/?0q0qmjmot5y
​الحلقة 31

http://www.mediafire.com/?yt2gqzkaamm

الحلقة 32

http://www.mediafire.com/?itvmwonynmy

الحلقة 33

http://www.mediafire.com/?vznkm4zy5nq

الحلقة 34

http://www.mediafire.com/?1jnhyggnvm5

الحلقة 35

http://www.mediafire.com/?n1jumqyzwjj

الحلقة 36

http://www.mediafire.com/?zjn1wwzov2w

الحلقة 37

http://www.mediafire.com/?jydgd0qg0nm

الحلقة 38

http://www.mediafire.com/?2ytymyiuyll

الحلقة 39

http://www.mediafire.com/?kwdkn2qd4tg​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 

رابط الحلقة الثانية في التصميم :
http://www.4shared.com/file/214189232/82759d74/design_2.html



ياريت ارائكم وملاحظاتكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم فصل الجزء الخاص بدورة التصميم الانشائى فى موضوع منفصل لاختلافه عن الموضوع السابق الخاص بادخال اللبشة من الاوتوكاد للسيف ولاتاحة الفرصة للاعضاء للمناقشة

الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت


----------



## last.gladiator (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى الشرح


----------



## ENG.LY (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## maher1983 (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العبد لله (3 فبراير 2010)

الله اكبر بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك يا بش مهندس ايهاب

والله كلنا مدينين لحضرتك وكرمك . ماشاء الله

حبيبي ايهاب ربنا ييسرلك كل صعب ويصلح حالك


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (3 فبراير 2010)

باشمهندس /ايهاب 
الله اكبر بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك ..........وفى انتظار المزيد منك , 
وربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## majdiotoom (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m.massad (3 فبراير 2010)

دورة رائعة متابعينك إن شاء الله


----------



## احمد فتوح 1 (3 فبراير 2010)

هو ده الكلام نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## abu_nazar (3 فبراير 2010)

اللهم يجعل كل ايامك سعادة وسرور وكافئك الكريم يوم القيامة بالقصور وزادك من العلم بحور وجزاك كل خير على هذا العلم الوافي والشرح الشافي واضاء دربك ونور بصيرتك احبكم في الله


----------



## kawahalabja (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اتمنى ان ارى الحلقات الاخرى فى التصميم الانشائى شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baraka2003 (3 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا اخي العزيز داعين الله عز وجل ان يكتبه بميزان حسناتك


----------



## engmohamad (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

دورة رائعة وفي انتظارك إن شاء الله وشكرا والي الامام


----------



## السيد البرنس (4 فبراير 2010)

_*كيفية حساب كميات وتكلفة صهاريج مياة ارتفاع 35 م وقطر 10م بخزان مياة علوى سعة 340م3 وشكرا*_
​


----------



## majdiotoom (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
اخي ايهاب​


----------



## عادل بلاونه (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يا عم سيد البرنس

ياريت ترفق لنا المخطط واحنا كلنا تحت امرك


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (4 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر على الشرح الممتاز الرائع الوافي الشافي الجميل ده 
إيه الحلاوة والجمال ده 
إستمر يا كبير وربنا معاك 
(أهوه ب أمدح الأعضاء عشان المشرفين مفكرني بأنتقد الناس )


----------



## خضر سالم (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## artc (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## essam awad11 (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alrufaidy (4 فبراير 2010)

*لاشيء افضل بعد النبوة من نشر العلم*

ما شاء الله تبارك الله , اللهم ان اسالك له التوفيق والنجاح والسداد في كل امر ...اخي العزيز شكرا لك من الاعماق ..انا اقراء الردود وارى كلمات الثناء والدعاء لك بالخير لما لهذا الموضوع من اهميه فاسبشر الخير لك. وقد قدمته لنا على طبق من ذهب بطريقة سلسه محببة للنفس وايضا دون ان نتكبد مشقة التحميل . اتمنى ان يكون هذا ديدننا جميعا لنشر العلم بيننا .
هنيئا لك بهذه الحسنات وشكرا مرة اخرى 

قال الله تعالى: {يَرْفَعِ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ ءامَنُواْ مِنكُمْ وَٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْعِلْمَ دَرَجَـٰتٍ} 
قال الطبري: "يرفع الله الذين أوتوا العلم من أهل الإيمان على المؤمنين الذين لم يؤتَوا العلم بفضل علمهم درجاتٍ إذا عملوا بما أمروا به"
قال ابن حجر: "قيل في تفسيرها: يرفع الله المؤمن العالم على المؤمن غير العالم، ورفعة الدرجات تدلّ على الفضل؛ إذ المراد به كثرة الثواب، وبها ترتفع الدرجات، ورفعتها تشمل المعنوية في الدنيا بعلوّ المنزلة وحسن الصيت، والحسية في الآخرة بعلوّ المنزلة في الجنة"​


----------



## سارية عثمان (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## life for rent (4 فبراير 2010)

وانت اهل لها.............بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتاك


----------



## ديميرونى (4 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## محمد الرعيض (4 فبراير 2010)

منورومزيدً من العطاء


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (4 فبراير 2010)

ملف حقا راقي جدا يعكس ذوقكم الرفيع


----------



## البقان (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## life for rent (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ...
هو واضح كدة ان الاساسات كلها isolated footing او ممكن حضرتك تشتغل عليها بلبشة raft ودى حاجة هنشوفها بعد كدة ان شاء الله
لكن رايى المتواضع جدا........ان لو حضرتك صممت قاعدة واحدة بس isloated واخرى combined واخرى starp beam يبقى كدة انت اضفت كتير اووى لان فى اساتذة كبار ومنهم حضرتك وضحتوا قبل كدة موضوع اللبشة وايضا الاساسات المنفصلة..........لكن مفيش حد دخل فى موضوع ال strap beam على حد علمى وكيفية توصيفها على ال safe او مثلا prokon !!!!!!!!! ............ولك جزيييييييييل الشكر على مجهوداتك ربنا ياركلك بجد


----------



## swahabe (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وسلمت يداك


----------



## hanee600 (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مؤيد قداره (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## elsagher1 (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جدا
ولكن اين باقى الشرح


----------



## eng.reemoz (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الجنه على المجهود الأكتر من رايع


----------



## سبورت (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و أرجو المتابعة فى تقديم الحلقات الرائعة و أرجو التركيز على عمل رسومات Shop Drawing


----------



## أبو الجنادين (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وأرجو استمرار الدورة كاملة 
وفقكم الله


----------



## amefight (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ورزق من خيره الواسع اللهم امين


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ايهاب


----------



## حمزهههههه (5 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله ربنا يزيدك ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## olma (5 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم الروابط لا تعمل يرجى إعادة الحميل شكرا لك


----------



## براء الجبوري (5 فبراير 2010)

بااااااااااارك 
الله فيك اخي الغالي
ونفع بك


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (6 فبراير 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل .


----------



## ودالبخيت (6 فبراير 2010)

الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم
المطلوب (شرح تفصيلى لتعليم برنامج prokon)


----------



## تامر أبو العلا (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاااك الله كل الخير ورضى عنك


----------



## max_kimo2005 (6 فبراير 2010)

كان الله فى عونكم جميعا 0 بس انا عندى طلب 0انا فى بكالريوس مدنى وعاوز وحده اصممها فى المشروع


----------



## ag.nayel (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ان شاء الله اكون من المتابعين


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ديار26 (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
موفق يارب


----------



## ديار26 (7 فبراير 2010)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> هو واضح كدة ان الاساسات كلها isolated footing او ممكن حضرتك تشتغل عليها بلبشة raft ودى حاجة هنشوفها بعد كدة ان شاء الله
> لكن رايى المتواضع جدا........ان لو حضرتك صممت قاعدة واحدة بس isloated واخرى combined واخرى starp beam يبقى كدة انت اضفت كتير اووى لان فى اساتذة كبار ومنهم حضرتك وضحتوا قبل كدة موضوع اللبشة وايضا الاساسات المنفصلة..........لكن مفيش حد دخل فى موضوع ال strap beam على حد علمى وكيفية توصيفها على ال safe او مثلا prokon !!!!!!!!! ............ولك جزيييييييييل الشكر على مجهوداتك ربنا ياركلك بجد


 
:77: :77: :77: :77:
:75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## ابو حسنين (7 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء اكمال الموضوع


----------



## ديار26 (7 فبراير 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تم فصل الجزء الخاص بدورة التصميم الانشائى فى موضوع منفصل لاختلافه عن الموضوع السابق الخاص بادخال اللبشة من الاوتوكاد للسيف ولاتاحة الفرصة للاعضاء للمناقشة
> 
> الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت


 

بارك الله فيكي
اين هي تلك الاجزاء
ان امكن الرابط
:1:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 فبراير 2010)

ديار26 قال:


> بارك الله فيكي
> اين هي تلك الاجزاء
> ان امكن الرابط
> :1:



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رابط الموضوع المطلوب

بالفيديو- اللبشة من الاتوكاد الي السيف ‏(




1 2 3)


----------



## eng_yasmina (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على تعبك بس ممكن توضح باقى الموضوعات اللى كنت هتشرحها بأسم ايه علشان بس اتابع معاك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (7 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالكم يا اخواني
من الله علي بستجيل 9 حلقات يوم الخميس والجمعة الماضيين 
ولكن ذهبت الي المكتب السبت فوجدت النت فاصل 
وانا واللة اكتب لكم هذة المشاركة من عند احد اصدقائي حيث انني جالس عندة الان الساعة 12.22 صباحا لكي ارفع الحلقات من الحلقة الثانية حتي الحادية عشر ولكن النت ايضا بطي جدا 
حيث ان مساحات الحلقات الجديدة كبيرة الي حد ما

انا تاخرت فيرفعها غصبا عني

ارجوكم ان تسامحوني
وارجو منكم الدعتء حيث انني احلم باتمام تلك الدورة بتوفيق اللة علي اكمل وجهة 

وفي الحلقة ال11
وصلنا الي شرحت كيفية وضع ال solid part 
ورص وحساب البلوكات 

وكل ذلك مدعوم بالصور 
انا بكرة ان شاء الله ها احاول ارفعهم من اتي مكان ان شاء الله 

معذرة يا اخواني


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (8 فبراير 2010)

*الله يعينك ويكتب أجرك*



الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالكم يا اخواني
> من الله علي بستجيل 9 حلقات يوم الخميس والجمعة الماضيين
> ولكن ذهبت الي المكتب السبت فوجدت النت فاصل
> ...



معذور يامهندسنا القدير إيهاب وهبك الله الصحة والعافية والأجر بن سعيد أسعدك الله في الدارين بن سرور وأدخلك ووالديك الجنة وأنت مسرور
وبانتظار رفع الحلقات على أحر من الجمر
وقاك الله حر النار


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا اخى العزيز على الافادة العظيمة ونحن فى انتظار باقى الحلقات


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

كيف حالكم يا اخواني
اليكم رابط الحلقة الرابعة 

الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/217487372/6621ce5a/design_3.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

كيف حالكم يا اخواني
اليكم رابط الحلقة الخامسة

الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/217517158/710a207c/DESIGN_5.html


----------



## Hameed Hamdo (8 فبراير 2010)

thanx


----------



## naser22 (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور كتيير مهندس والله يفتحها عليك ويا ريت تكمل


----------



## majdiotoom (8 فبراير 2010)

جاري التنزيل 
بارك الله فيك اخي ايهاب
م/ مجدي


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم
رابط الحلقة الرابعة السابق هوة رابط الحلقة الثالثة

ودة رابط الحلقة الرابعة 

الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/217523936/63916c2/DESIGN_4.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

رابط الحلقة السادسة

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/217533261/d41fb175/design_6.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


اليكم يا اخواني الاعزاء رابط الحلقة السابعة ويارب الحق اكل رفع للحلقة الحادية عشر قبل ما امشي علي الشغل

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/217541059/ea44aa71/design_7.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 فبراير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> كيف حالكم يا اخواني
> اليكم رابط الحلقة الرابعة
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة الرابعة السابق هوة رابط الحلقة الثالثة
> 
> ودة رابط الحلقة الرابعة
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> كيف حالكم يا اخواني
> اليكم رابط الحلقة الخامسة
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط الحلقة السادسة
> 
> الرابط:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/217533261/d41fb175/design_6.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> 
> اليكم يا اخواني الاعزاء رابط الحلقة السابعة ويارب الحق اكل رفع للحلقة الحادية عشر قبل ما امشي علي الشغل
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

الحلقة الثامنة

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/217548723/3d978ca7/design_8.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

الحلقة التاسعة 

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/217560482/d4d916d/design_9.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

معلش بقة 
الحلقتين الباقيتين ها ارفعهم بعدين معلش انا لازم امشي

السلام عليكم


----------



## العبد لله (8 فبراير 2010)

الله كبر الله اكبر ما شاء الله عليك حبيبي المهندس ايهاب مجهود رائع جدا

معلشي النت كان فاصل عندي من امبارح ولسه واصل حالا

يارب تكون بخير وبتمام الصحه والعافيه , ويارب يوفقك في كل شيء

جاري التحميل والاستمتاع بالشرح الرائع

خالص حبي وتقديري واحترامي لشخصك العظيم


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (8 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقك ويفتح عليك ويجزاك كل خير


----------



## كمال المجاهد (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي على مجهودك الرائع
لكن للأسف لن أستطيع تحميل الملفات لأن موقع الفورشير لا يفتح عندي
أرجوا أن يتم رفع الملفات إلى مواقع رفع أخرى مثل ملتي أب لود أو زد شير

ولكم مني أحلى تحية


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

_*الله يرضى عنك يااخي*_


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 فبراير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الحلقة الثامنة
> 
> الرابط:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/217548723/3d978ca7/design_8.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الحلقة التاسعة
> 
> الرابط:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/217560482/d4d916d/design_9.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبقرية (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس واللينكات كلها شغالة تمام


----------



## life for rent (8 فبراير 2010)

جارى التحميل ..................جزاك الله كل خير جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## azeez3500 (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي الموضوع


----------



## سيد طه محمد (8 فبراير 2010)

تسلم يا بمشهندس على الشرح الرائع ربنا يكرمك و يجزيك كل خير


----------



## maljondi (8 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alibenghadi (9 فبراير 2010)

_جزاك الله عنا خيرا_


----------



## manegEng (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع 

انا حملت اول محاضرة واخدت وقت طويل وفى النهاية بعد ماوصل 99 وقفت على كدة ولم تثبت فى جهازى... ما العمل؟؟

عندى سؤال واعذرونى ان كنت لسه مبتدئة عندما استلم قطعة ارض والمطلوب لوحات فى النهاية
المفروض ابدا التصميم. فى حاجات محيرانى هنا بالنسبة للكود
fcu رتبه الخرسانة احددها ازاى؟؟

ارتفاع المنشا احددة ازاى؟؟؟ وارتفاع كل دور

وازاى انقل حسابات الساب كرسومات على الاتوكاد؟

يايت حد يفيدنى ويتحملنى لو اسئلتى سازجة


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (9 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

كيف حالكم يا اختنا الكريمة 

اولا حضرتك انسانة محترمة ومهندسة شاطرة ان شاء الله 
طالما حضرتك انتي لسة مبتدئة فمش عيب ان حضرتك تسالي وتتعلمي
انا فاكر اول يوم اشتغلت فية كان يوم 5 شهر 9 سنة 2007
كان يوم اربعاء والله اول لما مسكت الماوس لم استطيع تحريكة من الرهبة 
ولكن من الله علينا والحمد لله 


اولا 
fcu = charactrestic strength of concrete
اي المقاومة النوعية للخرسانة حيث هناك خرسانة 250 و 300 و350 و 400 كجم/ سم^2

وحضرتك عند التصميم الاساسات العادية ممكن تاخديها 250
اما الاساسات المسلحة والرقاب والميد وما تحت الاض ممكن تاخدية 350 او 400 مقاوم للكبريتات

وكلما كبرت قوة الخرسانة اكيد دة بيقلل القطاعات 

يعني من الاخر حضرتك الي بتحددي ال fcu

ثانيا بالنسبة لارتفاع الادوار هنا في السعودية ارتفاع الدور من تشطيب الدور الي تحية الي بلاطة الدور الي فوقية هوة دة ارتفاع الدور

وها ارفق لحضرتك قطاع فية ارتفاع الدور

اما بالنسبة لارتفاع المنشا بتجمعي ارتغاع الادوار + مثلا لو عندك درج في المدخل بيطلعك الي منسوب معين اعلي من منسوب الصفر دة بتجمعية علي مجموع ارتفاع الادوار




اما بالنسبة للحسابات من الساب 

الساب sap 
means structural analysis programs
يعني برامج التحليل الانشائي 
يعني الساب بيطلع الحمل الي علي كل عامود تاخدية وتصممي الاعمدة 
وبيطلع العزم والشير علي الكمرة بيتسلحي الكمرة منة 
وبيطلع العزوم علي البلاطات ومنة تسلحي الكمرة 

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (9 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

دة رابط القطاع يوضح ارتفاع الادوار

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/218130926/5d2e9322/1_online.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (9 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

رايط الحلقة العاشرة 


الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/218150863/c7aa3d3e/design_10.html


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (9 فبراير 2010)

شرف كبير لي أن أكون أول من حمل الحلقة العاشرة
وقثك الله لكل خير ومتابعين باستمرار لا حرمك الله الأجر والثواب


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (9 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

كيف حالكم يا اخواني 
اليكم رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/218179986/2f4992e2/design_11.html


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (9 فبراير 2010)

*وشرف كبير لي أن أكون أول من حمل الحلقة الحادية عشر
وقثك الله لكل خير ومتابعين باستمرار لا حرمك الله الأجر والثواب*


----------



## naser22 (9 فبراير 2010)

*مهندسة تصميم مبتدئة*

شكرا يا بش مهندس ايهاب والله يجزيك كل خير 
انا مهندسة مدنية /انشاءات من الاردن بدي اتعلم تصميم 
انا والله مش خريجة جديدة بس ما صار عندي مجال في السابق يا ريت تساعدني وتبدا معاي بتصميم سقف


----------



## ديار26 (9 فبراير 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> رابط الموضوع المطلوب
> 
> ...


 
:75: :75: :75: 
بارك الله فيكي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 فبراير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رايط الحلقة العاشرة
> 
> 
> الرابط:
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> كيف حالكم يا اخواني
> اليكم رابط الحلقة الحادية عشر
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايما نور (9 فبراير 2010)

برجاء رفع الملفات على موقع غير الفورشير و الرابيد شير


----------



## سهانوك حميد (9 فبراير 2010)

اخى مشكور جداَ على هذا العمل الرائع وربنا يضعة لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## baraka2003 (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز ايهاب واتمني من حضرتك وانا اسف لو كنت حتقل عليك شويه انك تتوصي بينا باساسات هذا المنشأ انها يكون فيها خوازيق بجميع انواعها ولبشه كمريه وجزاكم الله خيرا
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## nemnem88 (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم ورزقك الله كل خير وزادك من علمة وفضلة ورزقك الصحة والعافية


----------



## عامرعبدالحكيم (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عوف ابو غانم (10 فبراير 2010)

معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


----------



## م / العادلى (10 فبراير 2010)

دوره رائعه وفقك الله لمافيه الخير


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو ميسر (10 فبراير 2010)

*روابط سريعة على الميديا فير*

*السلام عليكـــــم ورحمـــــــــــــــــة اللـــــــــــــــه*
إذا سمح لي أخونا المهندس الطامع في رضا الله
فهذه روابط سريعة لجميع الحلقات
الحلقة الأولى
http://www.mediafire.com/?wyzyoyqymlh

الحلقة الثانية
http://www.mediafire.com/?w5hg3l22gyr

الحلقة الثالثة
http://www.mediafire.com/?mz4ntzelflm

الحلقة الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?tmydogmooyu

الحلقة الخامسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?5tnyyttmxzk

الحلقة السادسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?nbkmygqrkzj

الحلقة السابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?zzg2kzdvjna

الحلقة الثامنة
http://www.mediafire.com/?3jiznkktjnj

الحلقة التاسعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?mnmnm2mmzrt

الحلقة العاشرة
http://www.mediafire.com/?itcmznmixxf

الحلقة الحادية عشرة
http://www.mediafire.com/?jgqmnymunmn​


----------



## العبد لله (10 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخونا ابو ميسر باضافتك روابط جديده

والشكر كل الشكر لاخونا وحبيبنا المهندس ايهاب

الله حبب الناس فيه , وارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

اشتقنا الي جديد الحلقات , بصراحه شرح احترافي ورائع جدا ربنا يذيدك من علمه

الله يوفقك يا بش مهندس ايهاب


----------



## ريان موسى (10 فبراير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ديميرونى (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء علي هذا العمل وجعله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين
وياريت يابشمهندس ترفع لنا لوح المشروع -اوتوكاد-كي تعم الفائدة ونقدر نتابع معك


----------



## م الاسكندراني (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## manegEng (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لك جزيل الشكر يا بشمهندس وكله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

حضرتك فعلا افدتنى كتير...

دايما موفق


----------



## manegEng (11 فبراير 2010)

طيب حضرتك فى السعودية..... باى كود تعمل؟؟؟


----------



## هيثم محمد على (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا بش مهندس ايهاب


----------



## ccol (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للسيد الطامع فى رضا الله


----------



## saidelsayedab (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وسدد خطاك


----------



## محمد العماد (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا استاذي يا بش مهندس / ايهاب سعيد والله ما عرفت اكتب كلمه تعبر عن قدر امتناني واحترامي لك 
بصفتك استاذنا ومعلمنا ... بس بقول الله يحفظك وينجيك من كل مكروه واتمنى لك مزيدا من التفوق والرقي 
الف شكر مره اخرى وان شاء الله ربنا يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_shalash (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر اوي


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
بس ياريت تحاول ترفعهم لنا علي المديا فير لا انه اسرع من الفورشير بكتييييييييير في التحميل
شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## life for rent (11 فبراير 2010)

الشرح اكثر من راااااااااائع ........جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## العبد لله (11 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من المشرفين اضافه الروابط الجديده للشرح الموجوده في الصفحه 11 الرد رقم 105

في الصفحه الاولي حتي يستفيد كل الاعضاء

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يسترك يا بش مهندس ايهاب ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

كل الشكر مقدماً


----------



## أحمدفؤادج (12 فبراير 2010)

جزا الله خيرا كل من يقدمون معروفاً للإسلام والمسلمين وهنيئاً لهم على صحائفهم يوم القيامة وانت منهم إن شاء الله


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم
شكرأأأأأ جزيلا


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونتمنى ان نكون من امة اقرا كما امرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## eng_z.gouda (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_hanan8 (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ديار26 (12 فبراير 2010)

ahmad858 قال:


> محاضرات هامة جداً للمهندسين المدنيين
> م.أحمد العواد
> سوريا
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/kyzmnhi0zmo/part1-eng-ahmadalawad-syria.rar
> ...


 
بارك الله بيك و جاري التحميل


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## eng.3laa (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## demahmad (13 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم
في البدايه اود ان اشكرك اخي الطامع في رضا الله
وجزاك الله كل الخير
ثانيا هل بامكانك ان تحمل لنا ملفات الاتوكاد التي تمت عليها الدروس لكي نتمكن من التطبيق
وشكرا


----------



## علياء على حمدى (14 فبراير 2010)

أبو ميسر قال:


> *السلام عليكـــــم ورحمـــــــــــــــــة اللـــــــــــــــه*
> 
> إذا سمح لي أخونا المهندس الطامع في رضا الله
> فهذه روابط سريعة لجميع الحلقات
> ...


 

جزاك الله كل خير 
فعلا مجهود رائع 
وأشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اساسي (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع في علمك 
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## kawahalabja (15 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## ظريفة (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (15 فبراير 2010)

للأسف رابط الموقع محجوب في اليمن


----------



## ريان موسى (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك م . إيهاب 

الله يساعدك وتكمل الدورة بسرعه


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (15 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وطني لو شغلت بالخلد عنة نازعنتي الية في الخلد نفسي

ان شاء الله ها ابدا اسجل حلقات جديدة يوم الخميس والجمعة القادمين 
معلش بتاخرعليكم


----------



## ريان موسى (15 فبراير 2010)

العفو منك تقلنا عليك 

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alkateeb (15 فبراير 2010)

احسنت خوى إهاب تقبل تحيات والى الامام و الافضل اخوك ياسر العوكلي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 فبراير 2010)

أبو ميسر قال:


> *السلام عليكـــــم ورحمـــــــــــــــــة اللـــــــــــــــه*
> إذا سمح لي أخونا المهندس الطامع في رضا الله
> فهذه روابط سريعة لجميع الحلقات
> الحلقة الأولى
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (16 فبراير 2010)

الله اكبر بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك يا بش مهندس ايهاب

والله كلنا مدينين لحضرتك وكرمك . ماشاء الله


----------



## essam awad11 (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.ha (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزلك الله خيرا


----------



## mido158 (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يوفقك وننتظر منك المذيد


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (16 فبراير 2010)

نحن بانتظار حلقاتك الجديدة على أحر من الجمر
رزقك الله بكرا وزوجك من الحور العين وبنى لك بيتا في الجنة بجوار الحبيب المصطفى........


----------



## massalma (16 فبراير 2010)

الله يجززززززززززيك الخير


----------



## العبد لله (16 فبراير 2010)

نحن بانتظار حلقاتك الجديدة على أحر من الجمر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 فبراير 2010)

*وما عساها تحكى الكلمات....*



alrufaidy قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله , اللهم ان اسالك له التوفيق والنجاح والسداد في كل امر ...اخي العزيز شكرا لك من الاعماق ..انا اقراء الردود وارى كلمات الثناء والدعاء لك بالخير لما لهذا الموضوع من اهميه فاسبشر الخير لك. وقد قدمته لنا على طبق من ذهب بطريقة سلسه محببة للنفس وايضا دون ان نتكبد مشقة التحميل . اتمنى ان يكون هذا ديدننا جميعا لنشر العلم بيننا .
> هنيئا لك بهذه الحسنات وشكرا مرة اخرى
> 
> قال الله تعالى: {يَرْفَعِ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ ءامَنُواْ مِنكُمْ وَٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْعِلْمَ دَرَجَـٰتٍ}
> ...


قد بين صاحبنا وأوضح ,وشكر, وأجاد فيما قال....وما نزيد سور جزيت خيرا على ما فعلت:59:


----------



## م.طاهر (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابونمه (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## entafeen (17 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع جدا وأرجو أن أجدها قريبا فى صورة ملفات pdf مزودة بالصور حتى يسهل إستخدامه


----------



## سعيدالصابر (17 فبراير 2010)

_بارك الله فيكم_


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-mrad (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا زميلي العزيز و بارك الله فيك ورضي عنك:75:


----------



## garary (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## rasul (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## على مزيكا (18 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي الفاضل


----------



## احمد. عبده (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ALNORAS (19 فبراير 2010)

تشكر كثير ياهندسة


----------



## tamer shehab (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شثشث (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خير ونفعك الله بالعلم وزادك من فضله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 فبراير 2010)

تمت اضفة روابط جديدة الى الموضوع



الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالكم يا اخواني
> اليكم رابط الحلقة الثانية عشر من دورة التصميم
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة الثالثة عشر
> 
> ...


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (20 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

رابط الحلقة الرابعة عشر

الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/225820063/b3ce877d/14_online.html


نسالكم الدعاء بالله عليكم


----------



## majdiotoom (20 فبراير 2010)

اكرمك الله 
وجزاك خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (20 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق سرور*

السلام عليكم 

رابط الحلقة الخامسة عشر


الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/225835169/5867ddd6/15_online.html


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (20 فبراير 2010)

*عوداً حميداً مهندسنا الغالي والمبدع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله بارك الله
عوداً حميداً مهندسنا المتالق والمبدع
الطامع في رضا الله
م.إيهاب سعيد سرور
أنا يومياً أزور الموضوع حوالي خمس مرات لمتابعة الجديد
ووالله سررت جداً حينما وجدت هذه الحلقات الجديدة
أسأل الله أن يرضى عنك وعن والديك
وأن يهبك الصحة والعافية والعلم النافع والعمل الصالح
وأن يسعدك ويسرك في الدنيا والآخرة
وفقك الله لكل خير
ودمت بخير
أخوك ومحبك في الله
م.عبدالرحمن
ابوعمر العمراني


----------



## baraka2003 (20 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك في اخينا العزيز ايهاب ع المجهود المبذول داعين الله ان يجعله بميزان حسناته


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (20 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق سرور*

السلام عليكم 

رابط الحلقة السادسة عسر

الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/225856320/dba62e56/16_online.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (20 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق سرور*

السلام عليكم 
رتيط الحلقة السابعة عشر 
وهي تعديل بسيط في الload combination 

الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/225860260/dcc3a469/17_online.html


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## البرنس رامى (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## العبد لله (20 فبراير 2010)

يا جمالك يا بش مهندس ايهاب مجهود فريد وشرح عملاق الله يباركلك

والله عاجزين عن الكلام امام عطائك الكبير جدا ده

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان ينويلك ما تريد وان يذيدك علما ومعرفه

خالص شكري يا صديقي العزيز


----------



## جديد مدني (20 فبراير 2010)

والله المديافير اسرع ولها خاصيه استكمال التحميل شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 فبراير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة الرابعة عشر
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> رابط الحلقة الخامسة عشر
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> رابط الحلقة السادسة عسر
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رتيط الحلقة السابعة عشر
> وهي تعديل بسيط في الload combination
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جديد مدني (20 فبراير 2010)

ممكن باش مهندس ابو ميسر رفعهم علي المديافير 
وشكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## أبو ميسر (20 فبراير 2010)

أبشــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## أبو ميسر (20 فبراير 2010)

*بعد اذن أخونا المهندس إيهاب جزاه الله خيـــــــــرا*

*الحلقة الثانية عشرة*

http://www.mediafire.com/?2d3mtjezzjy

*الحلقة الثالثة عشرة*

http://www.mediafire.com/?zubyatztnzd

*الحلقة الرابعة عشرة

http://www.mediafire.com/?jywzynyzm3k

**الحلقة الخامسة عشرة*

http://www.mediafire.com/?2xwxjikmmly

​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 فبراير 2010)

أبو ميسر قال:


> *بعد اذن أخونا المهندس إيهاب جزاه الله خيـــــــــرا*
> 
> *الحلقة الثانية عشرة*
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ميسر (21 فبراير 2010)

*الحلقة السادسة عشرة*

http://www.mediafire.com/?mcmonmjx1lx

*الحلقة السابعة عشرة*
http://www.mediafire.com/?nrnmlnyq3em​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 فبراير 2010)

أبو ميسر قال:


> *الحلقة السادسة عشرة*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mcmonmjx1lx
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ديار26 (21 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
100/100
متجدد


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود الطيبة
لكن يا اخوان حجم الملفات جدا كبير حيث من الصعوبة تحميل اي ملف .ان اصغر ماف وهو 20 ميكا استغرق 23 دقيقة .ان دقة الملف جدا عالية اتمنى ان تحول الى صيغ(امتدادات) اخرى تكون اقل حجما ودقةً
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحـــــمــــــد (21 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
جزاك الله عا خيرا يا بشمهندس 

أرجوك التفصيل جدا جدا بعمليات الحصر .. ليكون مرجعا لكل من يريد أن يكون جيدا جدا فى هذه العملية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام الكبير (21 فبراير 2010)

دورة رائعة


----------



## aamm77 (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز / ايهاب 
جزاك الله خيرا .. وزادك علما


----------



## eng-elmoghazy (21 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وريارب يعطيك كل ما تتمناه فى الخير


----------



## علياء على حمدى (22 فبراير 2010)

اضافات متميزة
ومشكور متميز من الشرح الوافى 
وابداع من الاخ أبوميسر
لرفع الملفات على الموقع الصاروخى ميديافاير


----------



## خضر سالم (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيزوفارك الله فيك ورزقك الخير


----------



## علياء على حمدى (22 فبراير 2010)

بعد تحميل الحلقة الثانية عشرة من على موقع الميديا فاير 
وجد أنها معطوبة برجاء 
اعادة الرفع أو المراجعة 
العطب عند فتح الملف بعد التحميل وليس اثناء التحميل
برجاء الافادة


----------



## life for rent (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييييييييييييير
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## أبو ميسر (22 فبراير 2010)

علياء على حمدى قال:


> بعد تحميل الحلقة الثانية عشرة من على موقع الميديا فاير
> وجد أنها معطوبة برجاء
> اعادة الرفع أو المراجعة
> العطب عند فتح الملف بعد التحميل وليس اثناء التحميل
> برجاء الافادة



http://ifile.it/7bcqvo2


----------



## bugsbunny110 (22 فبراير 2010)

اخى باشمهندس /ايهاب 

اولا شكرا لسيادتكم على هذة الدورة التى تفوق كل تخيل و كان لدى بعض من الاسئلة ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بالرد
1. لماذا لم تاخذ فى الاعتبار احمال السلالم على البلاطة؟؟؟؟
2. لماذا لم تستخدم السب فى الحل و فضلت سيف؟؟؟؟
3.على اى اساس افترضت اقطاعات الاعمدة و الكمرات, انى اعرف انها مجرد افتراضات حتى يثبت انها مش امنة و لكن هل لك ان تعطينى بعض من خبرتك؟
4. لو سمحت انا من ايم الكلية حتى الان و لم افهم ال shear wall ممكن ان تشرح لى؟؟

شكرا لك يا باشمهندس


----------



## احمد سامى عبدالهاد (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (22 فبراير 2010)

bugsbunny110 قال:


> اخى باشمهندس /ايهاب
> 
> اولا شكرا لسيادتكم على هذة الدورة التى تفوق كل تخيل و كان لدى بعض من الاسئلة ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بالرد
> 1. لماذا لم تاخذ فى الاعتبار احمال السلالم على البلاطة؟؟؟؟
> ...



السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخي
احمال السلالم قد نوهت عليها في الحلقات الاولي والسلم ان شاء الله ها اعملة علي الساب واطلع الراكشن بتاعة وافردة علي المنرة كحمل اضافي
2- اما بالنسبة لبرنامج الساب فانا لااستخدمة علي الاطلاق الا في السلالم والقباب 
لان برنامج السيف اعتبرة معجزة تحليلية وبالنسبة للمباني العالية فبوصفها علي الساب
3-اولا التصميم هوة عبارة عن فرض وتشييك علي ها الفرض 
وبالنسبة للقطاعات الاصلية للاعمدة سوف نحصل عليها من الملف الخاص بالبلاطة فوزن العامود بسيط جدا يعني مش ها يفرق في الراكشنات خالص وبالنسبة لقطاعات الكمرات هاناخد المومنت والشير ونشيك عليها لو امنة علي القطاع الموجود يبقي تمام ولو غير امنة يبقي نكبر الابعاد 
4- اما بالنسبة للشير وولز هي عبارة عن اعمدة بعدها الكبير اكبر من 5 اضعاف البعد الصغير تستخدم لتجنيب الاعمدة من تحمل القوي الافقية 
وسوف ان شاء الله يتم التعرض لها في احد الحلقات
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aahhmma (22 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (22 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
من الله علي بتعلم برامج عديدة للتحليل الانشائي 
ولكن في كل برنامج ميزة عن الثاني واليكم تفصيلة كيف استخدم البرامج 


-	STRUCTURAL SOFTWAR DETAILS:
-	ETABS( for 3-d modle and designing slabs).
-	SAFE V12.1.10 ( designing of slabs , raft,slabs carrying columns and importing reactions from Etabs to design raft) .
-	PROKON 2.4( desingining all of isolated and combined footings, short and long columns also making all drawings) .
-	CSI COLUMN( designing of columns , core and piers ( containg all shapes).
-	SAP 2000 V14(design of tanks , swimming pool and helical stairs).
-	STAADPRO2007(design beams and footings)
-	AUTODESK ROBOT STRUCTURAL ANALYSIS PROFESSIONAL 2010.
-	MICROSOFT OFFICE.
-	AUTOCAD 2010 .


ودة جزء خاص بية عن كيفية استخدام البرامج والاستفادة منها


----------



## The free (22 فبراير 2010)

و الله عاجزين عن الشكر الله يحفظلك من كل مكروه حقا أنت اكثر من رائع يابشمهندس إيهاب


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (22 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق سرور*



الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخي
> احمال السلالم قد نوهت عليها في الحلقات الاولي والسلم ان شاء الله ها اعملة علي الساب واطلع الراكشن بتاعة وافردة علي المنرة كحمل اضافي
> 2- اما بالنسبة لبرنامج الساب فانا لااستخدمة علي الاطلاق الا في السلالم والقباب
> ...



معلش بقة

وبالنسبة للمباني العالية فبوصفها علي الايتابس
وليس الساب


----------



## م احمد عيسي (22 فبراير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> رابط الحلقة الثانية في التصميم :
> http://www.4shared.com/file/214189232/82759d74/design_2.html
> ...


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
ارجو من سيادتكم رفع من جديد 
من الحلقه ال 4 و 6 و 7 و 10 و 14 و 16
لان بعد ما قمت بتحميلهم اتضح ان يوجد بهم مشاكل 
ووفقك الله دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس البار (22 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر عمل متقن وارجوا ان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ومزيد من الدروس والتقدم والنجاح


----------



## hasan86 (22 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس ايهاب متألق دوما، ارجو ان يوفقك الله لنشر العلم


----------



## الغندوور (22 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يزيدك من علمه*​


----------



## chinese (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم..مشكور يا باشا على الدورة الرائعة
لدى سؤال بخصوص كميات حديد التسليح : هل فعلا ان تسليح السقف بطريقة slab with beams يوفر 40% من كمية الحديد المستخدم فى طريقة flat slab ؟
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## Osama1212 (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير 
اريد طلب منك لو امكن ان ابحث عن دروس في كيف حساب كميات وكلف مشاريع


----------



## ريان موسى (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

عمل متعوب عليه 

أزادك الله علما وبركه


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (23 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق سرور*



chinese قال:


> السلام عليكم..مشكور يا باشا على الدورة الرائعة
> لدى سؤال بخصوص كميات حديد التسليح : هل فعلا ان تسليح السقف بطريقة slab with beams يوفر 40% من كمية الحديد المستخدم فى طريقة flat slab ؟
> مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى



السلام عليكم 
فعلا يا اخي السولد سلاب اي السقف مع الكمرات ارخص انواع الاسقف واقواها علي الاطلاق
حيث تقوم الكمرت بعمل fixation للاعمدة وتكون قوية في حالة المصانع والاحمال الحية الكبيرة ولكن من عيوبها الاتي 
لو حبينا نوسع غرفة متلا علي حساب غرفة تانية هاتلاقي كمرة ساقطة في السقف عشان كل حيطة تحتها كمرة 
المساحات التي تغطيها السولد سلاب تقريبا 36 متر مربع 
تاخز السولد سلاب مصنعية كبيرة من النجارين والحدادين بسبب السقوط في الكمرات حيث التطبيق للخشب مش بيكون وش واحد
اما بالنسبة للفلات سلاب فهي اغلي من السولد بكتير ولكن هناك مميزات 
من مميزاتها انها ممكن بناء حيطة في اي مكان 
الخشب بيكون تطبيق واحد
ولكن تكلفتها غالية 
وفي حالة الحمل الحي اكبر من 500 كجم علي المتر المربع نلجا الي عملdrop pannel 

ولو زاد الحمل الي1000 كجم علي المتر المربع نستخدم column head


----------



## أحمد رزق غطاس (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## chinese (23 فبراير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فعلا يا اخي السولد سلاب اي السقف مع الكمرات ارخص انواع الاسقف واقواها علي الاطلاق
> حيث تقوم الكمرت بعمل fixation للاعمدة وتكون قوية في حالة المصانع والاحمال الحية الكبيرة ولكن من عيوبها الاتي
> لو حبينا نوسع غرفة متلا علي حساب غرفة تانية هاتلاقي كمرة ساقطة في السقف عشان كل حيطة تحتها كمرة
> ...


الله يجزيك الف خير يا باشا


----------



## Eng_MooDy (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ايهاب ربنا يزيدك من علمه ويبارك فيك ان شاء الله 
بس ممكن لو تكرمت ورفعت المشروع كاد عشان نحاول فيه احنا كمان وبيقى كتر خيرك بجد
:1:


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (24 فبراير 2010)

حقيقى مش عارف اقلك اية غير ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ويرضى عنك وعن والديك واتمنى الاستمرار (الله عليكى يا مصر) اخوك تحسونة حقيقى اتمنى الاستمرار


----------



## بربرى (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
م/ بربرى


----------



## aziza saber (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس ولكن فى مشكلة فى تحميل الحلقات من أول العاشرة من جميع الروابط أرجوا إعادة التحميل وشكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## الـسـيـد جـمـيـل (24 فبراير 2010)

مـجـهـود رائـع وربـنـا يـبـارك فـيـك ويـزيـدك مـن فـضـلـه


----------



## mahmoud khalil (24 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا.


----------



## ROZE1 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وماكصرت


----------



## houras (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## bugsbunny110 (25 فبراير 2010)

يا اخوان حد ممكن يساعدنى فى وضع plan معمارى لمساحة 12*7 m
البناء على كامل المساحة
شكرا


----------



## houras (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walid1 (25 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس ايهاب وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وأثابك عليه عملا لا ينقطع فهو علم ينتفع به 
وفى اتنظار المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng_MooDy (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
والله احنا عاجزين عن الشكر ليك يا بشمهندس ايهاب بس لو تكرمت ورفعت المشروع كاد عشان نحاول برضه ونعرف اخطائنا ايه وجزالك الله كل خير 
:1:


----------



## mody_elsary (26 فبراير 2010)

ازيك يا باشمهندس ايهاب 
ربنا يتقبل منك الاعمال دي
انا مهندس اعمل فى الرياض وكنت عايز تليفونك علشان اتعرف عليك


----------



## badawey (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الهام جدا


----------



## issac (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيرا على هذا المجهود الراعة


----------



## اي واحد (26 فبراير 2010)

مشـــــــــــــــــــكور خالص


----------



## محمد حسين الفيومى (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه المواضيع الرئعة


----------



## united 99 (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو حسنين (27 فبراير 2010)

علياء على حمدى قال:


> بعد تحميل الحلقة الثانية عشرة من على موقع الميديا فاير
> وجد أنها معطوبة برجاء
> اعادة الرفع أو المراجعة
> العطب عند فتح الملف بعد التحميل وليس اثناء التحميل
> برجاء الافادة



السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك يا مهندس الطامع في رضا الله
وجدت ان الحلقه ال 12 من على الموقعين لا تعمل عند فك الضغط منها 
راجين التاكد من اللنك علما ان الاخت علياء سبق وان واجهت نفس المشكله
علما ان احد المهندسين رفع الملف ثاني ولكن عند التحميل وجدت انه الملف رقم 13

مع التقدير


----------



## eng_musab84 (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي


----------



## كمال محمد (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بهذا العلم


----------



## ابن الفؤاد (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لك فيما اعطاك وزادك من علمه ونعيمه
آمين
اخوك في االاسلام
أحمد


----------



## احمد مجدي حسن (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوعمر النووى (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور ياهندسة 

عايز فكرة ماجستير فى الخرسانة ضرورى 
او فى الهندسة المدنية عموما


----------



## م انس الشباطات (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ترزاكي (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو °¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمــــــــــــزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــ الشـــــاطر الطـــــــــــامع ــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــ ـــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور
​


----------



## وفاء مجدي شعبان (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## kingmaster (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس بصراحه اول مره اشوف شرح ممتع ربنا يسعدك ويعطيك ع قدر نيتك يارب


----------



## سام 6 (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووور يا باشمهندس ايهاب والله يعطيك العافية بس ابي اعرف طريقة لفتح الروابط الله يجزاكم خير ودمــــــــــــــتم سالمين


----------



## مشعلكو (1 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير الشعراوى (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود
معلومات مفيده جدا
لكم اجمل تحياتى


----------



## solena (2 مارس 2010)

مرحبا شكرا للموضوع المهم و الشيق لكني لم اتمكن من فتح الروابط...ما العمل؟!


----------



## عمررر (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ونفعك بعلمك
ورفع قدرك


----------



## العبد لله (3 مارس 2010)

وحشتنا دروسك الجديده اخي ايهاب

ويارب تكون بخير 

ربنا يوفقك في كل شيء


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 مارس 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> وحشتنا دروسك الجديده اخي ايهاب
> 
> ويارب تكون بخير
> 
> ربنا يوفقك في كل شيء


 
السلام عليكم 
معلش يا كريم عندي برد فظيع شوية من الاسبوع الي فات 
والاسبوع دة رايح الطائف يوم الخميس وها ارجع الجمعة بالليل
اسف جدا ولكن ان فرج الله لقريب ات


----------



## majdiotoom (3 مارس 2010)

اتمنى لك اخي ايهاب الشفاء العاجل


----------



## ابن الفؤاد (3 مارس 2010)

طهور ان شاء الله اخونا ايهاب
مع تمنياتي لك بالشفاء والصحة


----------



## العبد لله (3 مارس 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> معلش يا كريم عندي برد فظيع شوية من الاسبوع الي فات
> والاسبوع دة رايح الطائف يوم الخميس وها ارجع الجمعة بالليل
> اسف جدا ولكن ان فرج الله لقريب ات



ربنا يشفيك ويعينك في اي شيء اخي المهندس ايهاب 

تروح وترجع بألف سلامه

في رعايه الله


----------



## hardyheart (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي مجهود جبار.


----------



## omar11111 (3 مارس 2010)

أسأل من الله أن يبارك في أعمار و أوقات كل من عمل هذه الدروس الرهيبة 

و من رفع الملفات على الموقع الصاروخى ميديافاير لأن موقع (4shared) محجوب عندنا


----------



## محمد محمود محمد طه (3 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك خير - ويزيدك علما ونفعا


----------



## mido_prof90 (3 مارس 2010)

Thank you very much for your great effort


----------



## ALNORAS (4 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ومتابعين معاك اول باول ,,


----------



## ALNORAS (4 مارس 2010)

eng_moody قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ايهاب ربنا يزيدك من علمه ويبارك فيك ان شاء الله
> بس ممكن لو تكرمت ورفعت المشروع كاد عشان نحاول فيه احنا كمان وبيقى كتر خيرك بجد
> :1:


 
اتمنى ان يجد قبول هذا الاقتراح الجميل


----------



## ALNORAS (4 مارس 2010)

ابو حسنين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس الطامع في رضا الله
> وجدت ان الحلقه ال 12 من على الموقعين لا تعمل عند فك الضغط منها
> راجين التاكد من اللنك علما ان الاخت علياء سبق وان واجهت نفس المشكله
> ...


 
استخدم هذه تعمل ,, http://www.4shared.com/file/22578887...12_online.html


----------



## محمد محمود محمد طه (4 مارس 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء 
رابط الحلقه الثانيه عشر بعد تحميله وفك الضغط لايعمل أرجو المساعده ؟


----------



## محمد محمود محمد طه (4 مارس 2010)

تشكر يا باش وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng_882 (4 مارس 2010)

اريد مساعدة في تصميم بناية متعددة الطوابق او اى كتاب عن الموضوع وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ALNORAS (5 مارس 2010)

محمد محمود محمد طه قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء
> رابط الحلقه الثانيه عشر بعد تحميله وفك الضغط لايعمل أرجو المساعده ؟


 
http://www.4shared.com/file/22578887...12_online.html


----------



## المهندس البار (5 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس


----------



## ريان موسى (5 مارس 2010)

عافاك الله 

تمنياتي بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## ريان موسى (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

لوسمحت م . ايهاب ممكن ايميلك لمراسلتك أحتاج بعض المساعدة


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليك يابشمهندس واتمنى من حضرتك تكمله شرحك الرائع


----------



## alkateeb (6 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## العبد لله (6 مارس 2010)

اشتقنا الي جديدك كثيرا

اتمني من الله ان يوفقك في كل شيء , وان يعطيك ما تتمناه

حبيبي ايهاب ربنا يحميك من اي سوء


----------



## yasser shama (7 مارس 2010)

[


----------



## yasser shama (7 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## ALNORAS (7 مارس 2010)

وفي انتظارك بفارغ الصبر باش مهندس


----------



## علياء على حمدى (8 مارس 2010)

هذا هو رابط جديد على الميديا فاير للحلقة الثانية عشر بعد تحميلها وتشغيلها واعادة رفعها مرة اخرى 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

http://www.mediafire.com/?k2xdj3newdm


----------



## eng_rehab (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (8 مارس 2010)

طالت الغيبه اخي ايهاب


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
ازيك يا اخي مجدي
والله انا من الاسبوع الي قبل الي فات 
سحبت الورق سكنر ومجهزة بس الاسبوع الي فات كان عندي سفر للطائف 
والاسبوع الي قابلة كان عندي برد
بس ان شاء الله الخميس الي جاي ها ابتدي اسجل ان شاء الله

معلش بقة يا عم مجدي


----------



## majdiotoom (8 مارس 2010)

اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يديم عليك الصحه والعافيه
وان يزييييييييييييييييييييييدك علما نافعا
وانشاء الله تؤجر على كل حرف حسنات وقربى الى الله


----------



## life for rent (9 مارس 2010)

الف سلامة ياباشمهندس ايهاب......كان الله فى العون
طلباتنا الكتيرة دى من عشمنا بس والله
ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى كريم (9 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا
عايزين بقية الحلقات من 18 الى...........
عايزين نكمل ونستفيد
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد 977 (9 مارس 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور و تسلم الأأيادي*

مشكوووووووووووووور و تسلم الأأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (9 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك 
وان شاء الله المزيد من التقدم والموضوعات المتميزة


----------



## eng_882 (10 مارس 2010)

ممكن سؤال عن اسخدام الملتقى بشكل صحيح (ارفاق ملفات .....................الخ) وشكرا


----------



## الصافى الخير (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ونتعشم ان نجد دروس وشرح لبرنامج بروكن


----------



## مهندس نادرج (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك فعلا دورة رائعة


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (12 مارس 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااك الله خييييييييير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (13 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالكم يا خواني المهندسين 
اعتذر عن التاخير ولكن الله يعلم الظروف 

اليكم رابط الحلقة الثامنة عشر
الرابط:


http://www.4shared.com/file/240170604/4c53172/18_online.html


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (13 مارس 2010)

ما شاء الله بارك الله
جزاك الله خيراً ومعزور ياهندسة
وفقك الله لكل خير
وجزاك الله خير
ودمت بخير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (13 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

رابط الحلقة التاسعة عشر
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/240188670/b0ddc92/19_online.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (13 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

الحلقة العشرين 

الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/240213799/b115b451/20_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مارس 2010)

علياء على حمدى قال:


> هذا هو رابط جديد على الميديا فاير للحلقة الثانية عشر بعد تحميلها وتشغيلها واعادة رفعها مرة اخرى
> 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?k2xdj3newdm



تمت الاضافة 
جزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مارس 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالكم يا خواني المهندسين
> اعتذر عن التاخير ولكن الله يعلم الظروف
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة التاسعة عشر
> الرابط:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/240188670/b0ddc92/19_online.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الحلقة العشرين
> 
> الرابط:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/240213799/b115b451/20_online.html



تمت الاضافة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## essam mostafa (13 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا ومتشكرييييييييييييييين


----------



## المـــرداوي (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً ياباشمهندس

والله أفدتنا كتير بهذه الدورة ومثيلاتها

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ALNORAS (13 مارس 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالكم يا خواني المهندسين
> اعتذر عن التاخير ولكن الله يعلم الظروف


 
حمد لله على السلامه وجزاك الله خير وجعل كل حرف وكلمة في هذه الدوره في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ,, :84:


----------



## ezzatt (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله حير الجزاء ومنتظرين المزيد بعون الله


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (13 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
رابط الحلقة 21
الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/240360407/eee03c1d/21_online.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (13 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

رابط الحلقة 22

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/240370526/97732d8e/22_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مارس 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة 21
> الرابط:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/240360407/eee03c1d/21_online.html


 


الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة 22
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مارس 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة 21
> الرابط:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/240360407/eee03c1d/21_online.html


 


الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة 22
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وباركالله فيك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (13 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم
رابط الحلقة 23
الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/240405613/56892801/23_online.html


----------



## life for rent (13 مارس 2010)

باااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## ezzatt (13 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرالجزاء وفي انتظار المزيد 
وفقكم الله


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (13 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم
رابط الحلقة 24

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/240427191/a5d84e4b/24_online.html


----------



## boushy (13 مارس 2010)

*دورة رائعة متابعينك إن شاء الله*


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (13 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

رابط لفيل السيف 
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/240440638/3133c5f9/safe_file_2.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (13 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

رابط لفيل الشرح 
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/240442548/d63d25ec/__online.html


----------



## ezzatt (13 مارس 2010)

موفق ان شاء الله
وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و بارك الله فيك ,مهندس الطامع فى رضا الله واحدة واحدة علينا المهندسه سنا تعبت من الاضافة(ههههههههههههه) والله مشرفه بتتعب فى المنتدى معانا والله بارك الله فيها وجزاها الله كل خير وزادك مهندس الطامع علما وعملا


----------



## qazz1977 (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم على الموضوع والمجهود الذي قل نظيره
وننتظر منك المزيد من العطاء



أرجو من المشرفة العزيزة او اي احد من الاعضاء ان يتكرم علينا باعادة تحميل الحلقات البقية على الميديافاير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مارس 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة 23
> الرابط:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/240405613/56892801/23_online.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة 24
> 
> الرابط:
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط لفيل السيف
> الرابط:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/240440638/3133c5f9/safe_file_2.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط لفيل الشرح
> الرابط:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/240442548/d63d25ec/__online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## wahid69 (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا يااخي


----------



## العبد لله (14 مارس 2010)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد . نحمد الله حمدا كبيرا بانه انعم علينا برجل ومهندس مثلك

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك عنا كل خير , اي عضو في المنتدي ملهوف لجديدك وماشاء الله حوالي 7 حلقات 

وكل يوم تثبتلي صحه اسمك في المنتدي  الطامع في رضا الله

والله يا بش مهندس ايهاب كلنا نحبك في الله وبصراحه لا كلام في هذه المواقف , اللسان يعجزعن شكرك ورد

ولو جزء بسيط من تعبك . الله اعنك علي عملك وارزقك رزقك حلالً , واغفر لوالديدك مغفره واسعه

ما شاء الله عدد مشاهدات هذا الموضوع تعدت ارقم القياسي 19,307 عضو ما شاء الله 

هههههههههههههه كل دي حسنات واضرب في 10 يا ابن الايه هههههههههههههههه

حبيبي والله يا بش مهندس ايهاب

خالص حبي واحترامي وتقديري لشخصك العظيم :16::16:


----------



## ezzatt (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكم الطيب
ودائما الانتقال للافضل باذن الله


----------



## سعد رزق (14 مارس 2010)

المهندس المتميز ايهاب تحياتي و تقديري انا بسأل علي حضرتك و اتمني تكون في احسن حال 
تحياتي ,
سعد فتحي رزق


----------



## hardyheart (14 مارس 2010)

نشكرك بحرارة أخي والله مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير عنا.


----------



## aamm77 (14 مارس 2010)

أخونا العزيز / ايهاب جزاك الله خيرا، وانت فعلا جدع
وكثر الله من أمثالك...


----------



## thebrave_amor (14 مارس 2010)

فعلا مفيد هذا الموضوع


----------



## hafez (15 مارس 2010)

*دورة كاملة في التصميم*

السلام عليكم :
شكراُ لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة
و لكن أنا حملت حتى الحلقة 24 و لو تكرمت أن تضع باقي الحلقات و لك جزيل الشكرة


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير

مجهود جبار قمت به

وأرجو رفع بقية الحلقات على الميديا فاير


----------



## almass (15 مارس 2010)

مشكووور اخي المهندس ايهاب سرور وربنا يجزيك الخير ويسهل امورك ويفتح لك ابواب الرزق والبركة
فعلا محاضرات اكثر من رائعه واذا تكرمت ممكن يكون الرفع على الميديا فير لانة اسهل واسرع السيرفرات للرفع والتحميل

كذلك لا ننسى ان نشكر المشرفه المتميزة امييررة (سنا الاسلام) على متابعتها الدائمة لكافة الدورات و باضافة الروابط وتعديل الروابط التالفة - فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيد سيد (15 مارس 2010)

بجد موضوع مفيد جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## thebrave_amor (15 مارس 2010)

الله يكرمك و يزيدك من علمه و ينفع بك الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## EnG.SMH (15 مارس 2010)

انت بتشرح على أي كوود


----------



## ALNORAS (16 مارس 2010)

متابعين مع المهندس ايهاب وهو شغال بالكود الامريكي ,,


----------



## LAHLOH (16 مارس 2010)

Thanks


----------



## beko19 (16 مارس 2010)

انا عن رايي هذا افضل موضوع رايته حتى الان فى المنتدى شكراااااااا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ALNORAS (16 مارس 2010)

في انتظارك بفارغ الصبر باش مهندس ايهاب

+

الرجاء اعادة تثبيت الموضوع من قبل الاشراف ده اهم موضوع وافضل شرح مر علي منذ انضمامي للمنتدى


----------



## العبد لله (16 مارس 2010)

الرجاء اعاده تثبيت هذا الموضوع لاهميته القصوي

جزيل الشكر لكم


----------



## amrnijad (17 مارس 2010)

With my thanks 
Waiting for the rest of the course.


----------



## أبو العز عادل (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد المعبود (17 مارس 2010)

*مجهود رائع ويستحق الشكر*


----------



## ود العوض (18 مارس 2010)

دورة جميلة جداً ومفيدة


----------



## hafez (19 مارس 2010)

*دورة كاملة في التصميم*

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود يا مهندس إيهاب و لكن أنا حملت فقط للحلقة 24 فمن أين أحصل على باقي الحلقات و لك جزيل الشكرة


----------



## ALNORAS (19 مارس 2010)

جميعاً في انتظار باقي الحلقات


----------



## loyal man (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله الجنة

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

جااااري التحميل


----------



## qazz1977 (20 مارس 2010)

لا زلنا بانتظار باقي الحلقات


----------



## loyal man (20 مارس 2010)

باش مهندس ايهاب
الله يعطيك الف عافيه على مجهودك

بس لو ممكن
تنزل الخرائط اللي بتشرح عليهم في الفيديو كصور واضحه او بي دي اف

يعني كل خريطه لوحدها

علشان نقدر نتابع بشكل افضل
ونعمل عليهم خرابيش تساعدنا في الفهم أثناء الشرح

لو ممكن 

حياك الله
ومشكوور


----------



## alsahrif (20 مارس 2010)

الف شكر م/ إيهاب ,,,,, جهد مميز أتمنى رفع بقية الملفات على mediafire ولك كل الشكر والعرفان ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك.عمل فريد من نوعه


----------



## عبد المعبود (20 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا

اتمنى من الزميل رفع باقى الملفات على الميديا فير*


----------



## abu_nazar (22 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك واضم صوتي الى الاخ عبد المعبود لرفعها على الديا فير لان فيها عملية الاستكمال وشكرا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا


----------



## نادرسليمان (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عونى وحيد (22 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس انا حملت ال12 حلقة من روابط ابو ميسر هل هم كاملين ولا فى زيادات فى الروابط الاولى


----------



## عونى وحيد (22 مارس 2010)

لوسمحت يا بشمهندس هل ال12 حلقة من رفع ابو ميسر يغنوا عن الروابط الاخرى من رفعك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (22 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
والله انا ما نزلتهمش من علي رفع ابو ميسر 

بس ان شاء الله كاملين زي الاخوة ما قالو


----------



## عطور ليبيا (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب وجزاك الله خيرا ...ممكن حد يقولى ملف حصر الكميات وين؟؟؟


----------



## مجاهد عمر (23 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ALNORAS (24 مارس 2010)

فينك يابش مهندس ايهاب ؟؟


----------



## ezzatt (25 مارس 2010)

في انتظار باقي الحلقات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعد رزق (27 مارس 2010)

ايهاب بك والله العظيم انا مش عارف اقولك ايه علي غزارة علمك وفي نفس الوقت بساطة و سهولة تقديمك للعلم ده بكل التمكن و التبسيط ده ,
و مش عارف اشكرك ازاي و لو المنتدي مش مانع كتابة الايميلات كنت طلبت من سيادتكم الايميل الخاص بكم .
عموما يا هندسة كل الشكر و التقدير علي المجهود الكبير اللي بتقدمة 
وانا مدين لكم بالاعتراف ان الدروس اللي حضرتك بتقدمها هي من اهم الملفات اللي شاعدتني حقيقي .
اقبل مني كلمات بسيطة اشكرك بيها. 
سعد فتحي رزق ,


----------



## khabini (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي ايهاب. عندي ملاحظتان

1- اين الحلقه 25
2- هل يمكنك رفع ملف الاوتوكاد لنفس المشروع حتي نتبع خطوات التطبيق خطوه بخطوه


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (27 مارس 2010)

سعد رزق قال:


> ايهاب بك والله العظيم انا مش عارف اقولك ايه علي غزارة علمك وفي نفس الوقت بساطة و سهولة تقديمك للعلم ده بكل التمكن و التبسيط ده ,
> و مش عارف اشكرك ازاي و لو المنتدي مش مانع كتابة الايميلات كنت طلبت من سيادتكم الايميل الخاص بكم .
> عموما يا هندسة كل الشكر و التقدير علي المجهود الكبير اللي بتقدمة
> وانا مدين لكم بالاعتراف ان الدروس اللي حضرتك بتقدمها هي من اهم الملفات اللي شاعدتني حقيقي .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ازيك يا بشمهندس رزق
والله يا اخي الكلام دة كتير جدا علية
وبالنسبة لاميلي انا هارسلة ليك في رسالة خاصة 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بيومى الفرماوى (28 مارس 2010)

مشكورين والف شكر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## hoiyemen (28 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على مجهودك ,أتمنى رفع بقية الملفات على mediafire 
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer.medo43 (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و مهندس ايهاب هناك ملاحظة حبيت اقلها وهى تتعلق بالحلقة رقم 17 من ملاحظات المهندس حسان والمهندس محمود الصقار عن الترخيم الانى وطويل الامد هم بيقولو علشان اقيس الترخيم اعمل اظهار لdeformed shape لاخر حالة وهى لايف لود ولكن حضرتك عملت حالة تحميل سميتها wst لقياس الترخيم وهنا فى تعارض كما اسلفت وايضا هناك ملاحظة اخرى وهى انك اضفت حالةnonlieniar crackedcases فى load combinationوهذا ايضا غير صحيح ارجو المناقشة للتوضيح 

والسلام عليكم اخيكم مهندس تحسونة


----------



## engineer.medo43 (1 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد لله (2 أبريل 2010)

وحشنا جديدك حبيبي ايهاب

اتمني ان لا تنسانا بجديدك

والله الواحد نفسه يدردش معاك بس والله الظروف صعبه جدا مشروع التخرج مأزم الدنيا خالص

اتمني ان تكون كويس ومزاجك حلو

ياريت يا حبيبنا تكمل الدوره وتشرح البروكون والتنفيذ والحصر

خالص حبي واحترامي لك يا حبيب قلبي


----------



## عبد المعبود (2 أبريل 2010)

*فى انتظار الجديد 

وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## احمد سيد صالح (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير و ان شاء الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

ومتابعين المزيد منك


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
مجهود رائع يابشمهندس ايهاب
بس فى طلب ياريت الحلقات الاخيره تترفع على mediafire
لان 4share التنزيل من عليه ممل وبطىء

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ALNORAS (3 أبريل 2010)

في انتظار يارائع بفارغ الصبر


----------



## الغااائب (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك ولك واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اعتذر عن طول الغياب ولكن الله يعلم الظروف 
اليكم الحلقات من 25 الي 32 

رابط الحلقة 25 

الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/255833418/4944efa9/25_online.html


----------



## majdiotoom (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

الحلقة 26

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/255860579/b38e3210/26_online.html


----------



## houras (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (3 أبريل 2010)

المهندس الطامع السلام عليكم انا عاوز اسال حضرتك على حاجة بالنسبة لموضوع الترخيم فى المحاضرة رقم 17انت حضرتك عملت حالة تحميل workingعلشان تحسب الترخيم الانى واطويل الامد ولكن من ملاحظات المهند س حسان ان علشان احسن الترخيم بجيب بس الحالة الاخيرة live ومنها اجيب الترخيم على اساس ان هزة الحالة متضمنة كل ماسبق ارجو التوضيح وجزاك اله خير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



مهندس تحسونة قال:


> المهندس الطامع السلام عليكم انا عاوز اسال حضرتك على حاجة بالنسبة لموضوع الترخيم فى المحاضرة رقم 17انت حضرتك عملت حالة تحميل workingعلشان تحسب الترخيم الانى واطويل الامد ولكن من ملاحظات المهند س حسان ان علشان احسن الترخيم بجيب بس الحالة الاخيرة live ومنها اجيب الترخيم على اساس ان هزة الحالة متضمنة كل ماسبق ارجو التوضيح وجزاك اله خير


 

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم مهندس تحسوتة 

والله يا اخي وانا في الكلية كان المهندسين بيحسبو الترخيم وركنج 
ودة السبب الي خلاني اعمل حالة التحميل دي

ولكن في الغالب ان شاء الله كلام الاستاذ حسان هوة الاصح

وانا هااسلة لية بنجيبة نتيجة الحمل الحي فقط

واكيد المهندس حسان ها يفتينا في الموضوع دة 
لاني تعلمت الترخيم من الاستاذ البروفسير حسان

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ريان موسى (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك .....


----------



## ezzatt (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير على الاهتمام وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 أبريل 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اعتذر عن طول الغياب ولكن الله يعلم الظروف
> اليكم الحلقات من 25 الي 32
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الحلقة 26
> 
> الرابط:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/255860579/b38e3210/26_online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
رابط الحلقة 27
الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/255894011/e0f6dfc9/27_online.html


----------



## majdiotoom (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (3 أبريل 2010)

عوداً حميداً مهندس إيهاب
وباين أن الحلقات جامدة اوي من حجم الملفات
متابعين وجزاك الله خيراًً


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

الحلقة 28

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/256068718/8958c171/28_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 أبريل 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة 27
> الرابط:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/255894011/e0f6dfc9/27_online.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الحلقة 28
> 
> الرابط:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/256068718/8958c171/28_online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 

الحلقة 29

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/256096428/c2bccc09/29_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 أبريل 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الحلقة 29
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 

الحلقة 30
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/256146683/9fc93e71/30_online.html


----------



## mody_elsary (3 أبريل 2010)

ازيك يا باشمهندس ايهاب
جزاك الله خيرا
انا المهندس محمود اللى فى الرياض


----------



## mody_elsary (3 أبريل 2010)

يارب تكون فى احسن صحة و حال


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 أبريل 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الحلقة 30
> الرابط:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/256146683/9fc93e71/30_online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## life for rent (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييييير
والله دورة مفيدة جداااااا
ان شاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس ايهاب


----------



## life for rent (3 أبريل 2010)

ممكن يابشمهندس ايهاب ترفعلنا الملف المعمارى بتاع الاوتوكاد اقصد اللوح المعمارية
وجزاك الله كل خييييييييييييير


----------



## ALNORAS (4 أبريل 2010)

تشكر كثير ياباش مهندس ومعاك اول باول ان شاء الله


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
رابط الحلقة 31

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/256174361/4260263/31_online.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

الحلقة 32 والاخيرة 
وفيها تكملة شرح الاساسات المنفصلة علي البروكن 2.30

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/256526788/1d083a78/32_online.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اليكم ملف الشرح وكذلك ملف القاعدة علي البروكن 

http://www.4shared.com/file/256530698/1dda1762/_online.html

اسال الله ان يكون الشرح جيد وينال اعجابكم 

وفي انتظار ارائكم وملاحظاتكم

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اليكم رابط الملف المعماري

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/256549726/d77c1a03/arch.html


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (4 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم اخي ابو عمر العمراني يا ابو يمن
ان شاء الله انتهي من شرح لوحة الاساسات والميدات 
ونبدا في شرح الحصر للاساسات العادية والمسلحة والاعمدة

وكلة هايبقي تمام ان شاء الله 
بس يارب تكون الحلقات الجديدة علي المستوي المطلوب


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (4 أبريل 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف حالكم اخي ابو عمر العمراني يا ابو يمن
> ان شاء الله انتهي من شرح لوحة الاساسات والميدات
> ونبدا في شرح الحصر للاساسات العادية والمسلحة والاعمدة
> ...



جزاك الله خيراً على جهودك الواضحة بس لما شفت كلمة الحلقة 32 والأخيرة ظننتك خلصت من الدورة كلها ولكن لما سمعت آخرها عرفت أن قصدك الأخيرة في هذا الأسبوع
بانتظار جديدك ومفيدك ومعرفتك مهندس إيهاب شرف كبير
أسأل الله ان يجمعنا بك وبأحبابنا مشرفين واعضاء هذا الملتقى المبارك في جنات النعيم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أبريل 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة 31
> 
> الرابط:
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الحلقة 32 والاخيرة
> وفيها تكملة شرح الاساسات المنفصلة علي البروكن 2.30
> 
> الرابط:
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اليكم ملف الشرح وكذلك ملف القاعدة علي البروكن
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/256530698/1dda1762/_online.html
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اليكم رابط الملف المعماري
> 
> الرابط:
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المعبود (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك

وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رابط الحلقة 29 لا يعمل


----------



## taha aref (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبد لله (5 أبريل 2010)

دوما رائع كما عودتنا , الله اكبر وبسم الله ما شاء الله عليك

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك 

وحشني جدا جدا جدا وان شاء الله اكلمك قريب 

في رعايه الله حبيب قلبي :56::56:


----------



## ALNORAS (5 أبريل 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> رابط الحلقة 29 لا يعمل


 
صحيح اتمنى إعادة الرفع لمن قام بالتنزيل 

نشكر كثير باش مهندس إيهاب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## خليل الرحمن (5 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة الله يبارك فيك وجزاك عني الخير كله وآمل تحميل الحلقات الثالثة والرابعة والخامسة


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

رابط للحلقة 29 من جديد قمت برفعة اليوم 

الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/257289075/48cf7f74/_3__29.html


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (5 أبريل 2010)

مههندس ايهاب السلام عليكم اين تصميم السقف على السيف ووتصميم المبنى دة على احمال الزلازل والرياح 
جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة فى مبزان حسناتك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



مهندس تحسونة قال:


> مههندس ايهاب السلام عليكم اين تصميم السقف على السيف ووتصميم المبنى دة على احمال الزلازل والرياح
> جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة فى مبزان حسناتك


 
السلام عليكم 
يا بشمهندس الصبر شوية 

انا في الحلقة 32 وصلت لتصميم قاعدة واحدة بس
يعني السقف دة بعد تصميم الاساسات والاعمدة 
وهانعمل حصر للاساسات والاعمدة 
وبعد كدة السقف 

والمنشا دة 3 اوار بس
مفيش رياح ولا زلازل


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم المهندس ايهاب اتمنى الا اكون اثقلت عليك واوضح شى ان دة كان توضيح وليس طلب بلا كنت عاوز اعرف سير الحلقات ليس الا وجزاك الله كل خيرعموما يعنى


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم مهندس تحسونة 
اقسم بالله انا اعتبركم اخواتي الكبار 

وانت انسان محترم ولكن والله انا متضايق شوية معلش يا اخي سامحني والله 

حتي لو طلب انا اديلك عيوني 

ارجو ان تسامحني بالله عليك


----------



## حسين زيادة2009 (5 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم..اشكرك جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع بس متي سيتم تنزيل باقي الحلقات
​


----------



## حسين زيادة2009 (5 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن لو سمحت يا باش مهندس بعد اذنك تحاول تنزل الملفات على الميديا فير لان انا من فلسطين والتحميل بطيء جدا واحيانا ما بكمل ...ارجو منك الاجابة للضرورة القصوى
وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



حسين زيادة2009 قال:


> *ممكن لو سمحت يا باش مهندس بعد اذنك تحاول تنزل الملفات على الميديا فير لان انا من فلسطين والتحميل بطيء جدا واحيانا ما بكمل ...ارجو منك الاجابة للضرورة القصوى*
> *وبارك الله فيك*


 

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم يا ابو حسين 
سلامي ليك ولاهل فلسطين كلهم 
انا بسجل تقريبا يا اخ حسين اسبوع اة واسبوع لا بسبب ظروف العمل 
يعني ممكن نفوت الاسبوع دة واسجل الي جاي

وانا ان شاء الله هااعمل حساب علي المديا فير
والحلقات الجاية هاارفعها علية

كم انت كبيرة يا ارض المجاهدين
سلام عليكم يا ابو حسين


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
ازيك يا عم تحسونة 
انت فين ياعم 
ياريت تبعت تعليق تعرفني فية ان انت مش زعلان مني الله يسترها معاك

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2010)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم المهندس ايهاب اتمنى الا اكون اثقلت عليك واوضح شى ان دة كان توضيح وليس طلب بلا كنت عاوز اعرف سير الحلقات ليس الا وجزاك الله كل خيرعموما يعنى





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس تحسونة
> اقسم بالله انا اعتبركم اخواتي الكبار
> 
> وانت انسان محترم ولكن والله انا متضايق شوية معلش يا اخي سامحني والله
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ازيك يا عم تحسونة
> انت فين ياعم
> ياريت تبعت تعليق تعرفني فية ان انت مش زعلان مني الله يسترها معاك
> ...



بارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقكم دائما للخير وفرج الله عنكم وازاح الضيق والهم عن الجميع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط للحلقة 29 من جديد قمت برفعة اليوم
> 
> ...



تم تعديل الرابط التالف
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ,ازيك مهندس ايهاب اتمنى ان تكون بافضل حال ربنا يجعلك اسعد الناس انا مش زعلان منك لا قدر الله احنا اخوات حتى لو زعلت او شى انا حفيفى اتعلمت منك كتير ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك وقد قالو من علمنى حرفا صرت لة عبدا بس انتى مردتش على فى موضوع الترخيم قلتى حتسال المهندس حسان ومعلرفتش اية اللى حصل لان بصراحة الطريقة بتاعت حضرتك بتدى نتائج كبيرة جدا لانها مضعفة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتى اخوك تحسونة


----------



## ابوالقاسم (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المثنى الثاني (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسين زيادة2009 (5 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*

*شكرا الك كتير ياباش مهندس والله يعطيك العافية وانا بحب احكيلك اني مش بس من فلسطين انا كمان من غزة ومن الجامعة الاسلامية...وبارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## ALNORAS (6 أبريل 2010)

لك كل الاحترام والتقدير باش مهندس إيهاب وسوف ندعو لك باذن الله


----------



## سعد رزق (6 أبريل 2010)

والله العظيم ده عمل تاريحي يا عم ايهاب . ايه الروعة دي يا بشمهندس ؟ 
اقبل مني كل التقدير و الاحترام يا professor . 

سعد .


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (6 أبريل 2010)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم ,ازيك مهندس ايهاب اتمنى ان تكون بافضل حال ربنا يجعلك اسعد الناس انا مش زعلان منك لا قدر الله احنا اخوات حتى لو زعلت او شى انا حفيفى اتعلمت منك كتير ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك وقد قالو من علمنى حرفا صرت لة عبدا بس انتى مردتش على فى موضوع الترخيم قلتى حتسال المهندس حسان ومعلرفتش اية اللى حصل لان بصراحة الطريقة بتاعت حضرتك بتدى نتائج كبيرة جدا لانها مضعفة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتى اخوك تحسونة


 

السلام عليكم يا عم تحسونة 
كيف حالكم يا عمي
كدة يا عم عرفت انك مش زعلان وصافية لبن حليب يا قشطة

وبالنسبة للترخيم المهندس حسان هوة الصح اكيد وانا ذاكرت الشرح بتاعة وهوة ممتع وكافي 

وعليك بالمشاركة بتاعت الاستاذ حسان في الترخيم


----------



## MissDior (6 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويفتحها عليك...........


----------



## الراقي توب (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد جابرمحمد (6 أبريل 2010)

حبيبي يابوب


----------



## محمد جابرمحمد (6 أبريل 2010)

ايه حكاية الدوره دي


----------



## عبد المعبود (6 أبريل 2010)

*هذا رابط مباشر للحلقة (26) على الميديافير*

حمل من هنا


----------



## محمد جابرمحمد (6 أبريل 2010)

الناس كلها مبسوطة منك يابوب ربنا يباركلك ويجازيك خير وتتجوز


----------



## عدنان نوفل (6 أبريل 2010)

رائع


----------



## عبد المعبود (7 أبريل 2010)

رابط مباش للحلقة (27)

حمل من هنا


----------



## عبد المعبود (7 أبريل 2010)

رابط مباشر للحلقة (28) على الميديا فير

*حمل من هنا*


----------



## عبد المعبود (7 أبريل 2010)

*رابط مباشر للحلقة (29) على الميديافير*

*حمل من هنا*


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## The free (8 أبريل 2010)

الله يحفظك يابشمهندس


----------



## The free (8 أبريل 2010)

الرابط ال28 و 30 لايعملان


----------



## al araby 82 (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد المعبود (9 أبريل 2010)

*رابط مباشر للحلقة(30) على الميديا فير*

حمل من هنا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أبريل 2010)

عبد المعبود قال:


> *رابط مباشر للحلقة(30) على الميديا فير*
> 
> حمل من هنا



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أبريل 2010)

عبد المعبود قال:


> *هذا رابط مباشر للحلقة (26) على الميديافير*
> 
> حمل من هنا





عبد المعبود قال:


> رابط مباش للحلقة (27)
> 
> حمل من هنا





عبد المعبود قال:


> رابط مباشر للحلقة (28) على الميديا فير
> 
> *حمل من هنا*





عبد المعبود قال:


> *رابط مباشر للحلقة (29) على الميديافير*
> 
> *حمل من هنا*



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المعبود (9 أبريل 2010)

*رابط الحلقة (31) على الميديا فير*

حمل من هنا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أبريل 2010)

عبد المعبود قال:


> *رابط الحلقة (31) على الميديا فير*
> 
> حمل من هنا



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ezzatt (10 أبريل 2010)

سؤال للمهندس ايهاب ولمن يمكنه الافاده من الاخوه
انا لما اغير اتجاه العمود بشيل العمودعلى انه عشرين في عشرين والباقى مرتكز على الكمره المجاوره حمل مركز على مسافه من وجه العمود؟ نرجو الافاده في صحه هذا الكلام


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



ezzatt قال:


> سؤال للمهندس ايهاب ولمن يمكنه الافاده من الاخوه
> انا لما اغير اتجاه العمود بشيل العمودعلى انه عشرين في عشرين والباقى مرتكز على الكمره المجاوره حمل مركز على مسافه من وجه العمود؟ نرجو الافاده في صحه هذا الكلام


 
السلام عليكم 
ازيك يا اخ عزت 
المساحة المشتركة ان شاء الله هاتكون 20*20 سم 
وهانحاول نخلي الجزء المرفرف = سمك البلاطة علي 2
لان العامود بيكون حولة منطقة قوية الي هية عليها max punch
وهناخد حمل مركز يمين وشمال علي كمرة مدفونة ونصممها ان شاء الله


----------



## عبد المعبود (10 أبريل 2010)

*رابط مباشر للحلقة(32) على الميديا فير*

حمل من هنا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أبريل 2010)

عبد المعبود قال:


> *رابط مباشر للحلقة(32) على الميديا فير*
> 
> حمل من هنا



تمت الاضافة 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ezzatt (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الرد
هل في لزوم لل 2سم او يكفى سمك البلاطه 30 سم؟
وارتكاز الحمل بيكون من السنتر لوجه العمود؟ اومن السنر لسنتر الجزء الملفوف؟
وجزاك الله خيرا للاهتمام


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (11 أبريل 2010)

ممكن اطلب من حضرتك طلب
ياريت ترفع الحلقات من بعد 17 -26
على mediafire

وجزاك الله خيرا
واكثر من امثالك


----------



## ezzatt (11 أبريل 2010)

سؤال اخر للمهندس ايهاب
العمود المزروع لمانحسبه عاى انه حامل لكمره مستمره يعطي قيمه عاليه وتسليح اقل للكمر
وفي حاله انه حامل لكمره بسيطه يعطى قيم اقل اى كل كمره مستقله بذاتهاويعطى تسليح اعلى للكمر
اى حاله افضل للعمود المزروع؟ 
نرجو الافاده وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (12 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



ezzatt قال:


> سؤال اخر للمهندس ايهاب
> العمود المزروع لمانحسبه عاى انه حامل لكمره مستمره يعطي قيمه عاليه وتسليح اقل للكمر
> وفي حاله انه حامل لكمره بسيطه يعطى قيم اقل اى كل كمره مستقله بذاتهاويعطى تسليح اعلى للكمر
> اى حاله افضل للعمود المزروع؟
> نرجو الافاده وجزاك الله خيرا


 
السلام عليكم 

كيف حالكم يا بشمهندس
لما نيجي نزرع العامود ممكن تكون الكمرة الي هوة شايلها مستمرة او بسيطة حسب الموجود
والكمرة المستمرة اكيد ها تدينا رياكشن اكبر علي العامود لو هية احمالها كبيرة 

ومن ناحية ايهما افضل 
مش ممكن نقدر نقول ان اي واحدة افضل من التانية 
لانك ممكن انشائيا تحتاج انك تعمل كمرة مستمرة او بسيطة حسب الانشائي بتاعك

والمهم ان الكمرة تتصمم كويس وتشيك علي الشير والترخيم 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد المعبود (12 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## ezzatt (13 أبريل 2010)

انا قصدي بشمهندس اعمل releseللعزم بالتالي العزم يزيد ويقل الreaction
ولك جزيل الشكر وفى انتظار الرد


----------



## سعد رمضان (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا وزادك من علمة


----------



## م زاكي (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الوادي (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## haseeb366 (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وغفرلوالدينا ووالديك وجميع المسلمين
مجهود تستحق الشكر والتقدير عليه 
وإلى الأمام


----------



## عبد المعبود (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## ماجد مسعد (17 أبريل 2010)

thank you verymuch

eng.eyhab


----------



## hardyheart (18 أبريل 2010)

لك الشكر أخي مجهود أكثر من رائع ومفيد خاصة لنا نحن المبتدئين جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## shawkatbakh (19 أبريل 2010)

السادة الزملاء اشكركم شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودكم الخير وعندي استفسار ارجو الرد علية
بعض المصممين يقوم بتعديل ال set modifire للبلاطات بنسبة 0.25 و للكمرات بنسبة 0.35 بينما كنت استخدمها لفترة طويلة كما هي اي بنسبة 1.0 و عندما جربت هذا التعديل علي بعض النماذج اعطي برنامج الساب عزوم اقل وهو ما طمانني علي تصميماتي السابقة ولكني لا اريد ان استخدم هذا التعديل في التصميمات القادمة الا قبل ان افهم لماذا هذا التعديل ؟ ارجو الرد من المتخصصين . و شكرا لكم .


----------



## majdiotoom (20 أبريل 2010)

طالت الغيبه ياعم ايهاب
اشتقنا لشرحك الجميل


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (20 أبريل 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



majdiotoom قال:


> طالت الغيبه ياعم ايهاب
> اشتقنا لشرحك الجميل


 

السلام عليكم 
ازيك يا اخ مجندي عتوم 
معلش انا بمر الايام دي بشوية مشاكل مع الكفيل بتاعي
مش عايز ينزلني بعد انتهاء عقدي
وبيقولي لازم تخلص المواقع الي معاك
وانا زعقت لة 
وتسبب في تاجيل فرحي المفروض كان قبل رمضان 
وربنا ييسر الحال
دعواتكم معانا


----------



## عبد المعبود (20 أبريل 2010)

*هل هناك تكملة للدورة ولا بهذة الروابط تنتهى هذة الدورة *

*وربنا معاك ويقويك وهذة المشكلة التى تمر بها هى مشكلة لمعظم من بالخارج 
هدفهم استعبادى ولا حول ولا قوة الابالله*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أبريل 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ايهاب على هذا المجهود الرائع وفى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله
*_


----------



## you can see me (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا و ارجو رفع الحلقات من17 الي 26 علي ميديافاير


----------



## you can see me (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وارجو رفع الحلقات من 17 الي 26 علي ميديافاير


----------



## عبد المعبود (22 أبريل 2010)

الحلقات من (26) الى (32) على روابط للميديا فير 

اذهب للصفحة رقم 44

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178676-44.html


----------



## عبد المعبود (22 أبريل 2010)

واليكم رابط الحلقة (18) على الميديافير

حمل من هنا

واليكم رابط الحلقة (19) على الميديافير

حمل من هنا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (23 أبريل 2010)

عايز احمل البرنانمج ارجوكم عايز لينك لتحميله safe v.12


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (25 أبريل 2010)

اين حلقات الحصر للاعمال


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
مهندس سعيد
على هذا المجهود
انا محتاج ضرورى الحصر عشان مشروع التخرج


----------



## abdalla39 (25 أبريل 2010)

والله ما اعرف كيف اعبر عن شكري لك يا هندسة على الفائدة الكبيرة الي بتعطيها للمهندسين المبتدئين الي زي انا بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك والله يحفظك ويرزقك من ما تتمنى


----------



## عبد المعبود (25 أبريل 2010)

اليكم رابط الحلقة (20) على الميديا فير

حمل من هنا

وايكم رابط الحلقة (21) على الميديا فير

حمل من هنا


----------



## عبد المعبود (25 أبريل 2010)

اليكم رابط الحلقة (22) على الميديا فير

حمل من هنا

واليكم رابط الحلقة (23) على الميديا فير

حمل من هنا


----------



## عبد المعبود (25 أبريل 2010)

اليكم رابط الحلقة (24) على الميديا فير

حمل من هنا

واليكم رابط الحلقة (25) على الميديا فير

حمل من هنا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2010)

عبد المعبود قال:


> واليكم رابط الحلقة (18) على الميديافير
> 
> حمل من هنا
> 
> ...





عبد المعبود قال:


> اليكم رابط الحلقة (20) على الميديا فير
> 
> حمل من هنا
> 
> ...





عبد المعبود قال:


> اليكم رابط الحلقة (22) على الميديا فير
> 
> حمل من هنا
> 
> ...





عبد المعبود قال:


> اليكم رابط الحلقة (24) على الميديا فير
> 
> حمل من هنا
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdalla39 (26 أبريل 2010)

*ش*

مشكور ياهندسة على المواضيع المفيدة لكل المهندسين المبتدئين وحت يلي عندو خبرة وان شاء تكون في ميزان حسناتك يارب والله يحفظك


----------



## mody_elsary (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## midoo_m86 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزالله كل من ساهم فى رقى البشريه 
واعلم اخى ان كل ثانيه تقول او تفعل بها خير فى ميزانك يوم القيامه انشاء الله واسأل الله لك مزيد من التقدم والرقى 

اخوك المحب لك // محمد المسلمانى


----------



## midoo_m86 (28 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله الذى رقنى معرفتكم اوارجو ان اتفاعل معكم وان اقدم لكم شى


----------



## midoo_m86 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (29 أبريل 2010)

مهندس ايهاب بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حساناتك ونرجو منك ان تكمل هذا العمل الخيير لانني حقيقتا استفد منه كثيرا ولريد التكمله وشكرا لك:58::58::58::58::58::58::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## المثنى الثاني (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## monosamy (5 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك مهندس ايهاب ويمن عليك برضوانه فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## محمد مم (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## karemzxc (8 مايو 2010)

*مع فائق الاحترام*​


----------



## العبد لله (9 مايو 2010)

وحشنا صوتك جدا يا بش مهندس ايهاب

ومنتظرين جديد الحلقات علي احر من الجمر

يارب تكون بخير يا حبيبنا

في رعايه الله


----------



## ودالثورة (10 مايو 2010)

نوتة حسابية مصغرة من BCA
http://www.4shared.com/dir/39433484/9d582344/sharing.html


----------



## ezzatt (12 مايو 2010)

سوال للمهنس ايهاب فى كيفيه حساب الشدادات لقواعد الجار لان الحسابات تعطى نتائج كبيره 
لوعند حضرتك طريقه تعطى نتايج معقوله والسوال ايضا للاخوه الزملاء لمن عنده علم بهذا الامر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hona (12 مايو 2010)

أقل ما يمكن قوله عمل رااااااااااااائع ومتميــــــــــــــــــــز 

 جــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــراً


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا المجهود الرائع في ميزان حسناتك وربنا يزيدك علما وفهما وتوفيقا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (17 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*
*دورة رائعة متابعينك إن شاء الله*​


----------



## العبد لله (17 مايو 2010)

اشتقنا الي جديدك اخي الحبيب المهندس ايهاب

يارب تكون بخير


----------



## م الجراني (17 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز*​


----------



## civilworks (22 مايو 2010)

الموضوع بجملته رائع .. 
قمت بتحميل جزء من الحلقات .. و لي استفسار حول نقطة معينة ؟

كيف يمكن حل بلاطة هوردي Two Way في برنامج السيف SAFE

فكما لا حظت أن الشرح كان فقط لبلاطة One Way اما في اتجاه x او y 

ولكن هذه الحالة لا تتاح لنا دوما ... خصوصا اذا اردنا عدم وجود Torsion على الكمرات الداخلية ؟؟

و لي سؤال آخر كنت امتنى ان ارفق له سكتش لتوضيحه :

هل يصح عندما لا تكون الاعمدة على استقامة واحدة بحيث يتحقق وجود ( كمرة مستمرة ) أن أحل سقف هوردي أو مصمت على أساس ان كل كمرة لوحدها تمثل simple span ???


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (23 مايو 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> اشتقنا الي جديدك اخي الحبيب المهندس ايهاب
> 
> يارب تكون بخير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتصلت بالأخ الغالي المهندس إيهاب سعيد سرور (وهبه الله الصحة والعافية والرزق الحلال وأسعده الله دنيا وآخرة وجعلهم الله ممن قال فيهم ولقاهم نضرة وسرورا)
واستفسرت منه عن سبب انقطاعه عنا فأخبرني بأن الكفيل متعبه ووعدني بإكمال الدورة قريباً
فادعوا له يا إخوان أن ييسر الله أموره بما فيه الخير والصلاح
أسأل الله أن ييسر امور المهندس إيهاب وأن يفرج همه وان يكتب له ما فيه الخير والصلاح وأن ينفع بعلمع وأن يزيده من فضله


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 مايو 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اتصلت بالأخ الغالي المهندس إيهاب سعيد سرور (وهبه الله الصحة والعافية والرزق الحلال وأسعده الله دنيا وآخرة وجعلهم الله ممن قال فيهم ولقاهم نضرة وسرورا)
> واستفسرت منه عن سبب انقطاعه عنا فأخبرني بأن الكفيل متعبه ووعدني بإكمال الدورة قريباً
> فادعوا له يا إخوان أن ييسر الله أموره بما فيه الخير والصلاح
> أسأل الله أن ييسر امور المهندس إيهاب وأن يفرج همه وان يكتب له ما فيه الخير والصلاح وأن ينفع بعلمع وأن يزيده من فضله


اللهم امين..الله ييسر له كل امره ويوفقه لكل خير...
جزاك الله خير أخي العمراني على الاتصال...


----------



## محمد دهشورى (23 مايو 2010)

ربنا يارب يجازيه خير يارب ويبارك فيه 
المشكله اننا كلنا عرب مش عارف ايه حكايه الكفيل والكلام الفاضى ده من اخوانا 
نسال الله العفو والعافيه وربنا يصبرك يا ايهاب يارب 
تحياتى لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (23 مايو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
متشكر جدا يا اخواني 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## life for rent (23 مايو 2010)

ربنا يجازيه خيرا فى الدنيا وفى الاخرة
وييسر له الحال ويبارك له فيه اينما وجد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً علي هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## engineer ghaly (23 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bashaier (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي
وجعله في موازين حسناتك
بس لو سمحت صادفتني مشكله في تحميل الحلقات من اول الحلقه رقم 18
ياريت لو في روابط ثانيه للتحميل 
ارجو الاهتمام برسالتي من اي عضو لاني في امس الحاجه الى هذه الحلقات
بارك الله فيكم اجمعين 
واعزنا الله بالاسلام واعز الاسلام بنا
اميييييين


----------



## m0dy (4 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع اكتر من رائع

ربنا يوفقك*
​


----------



## العبد لله (4 يونيو 2010)

اشتقنا الي جديدك اخي الحبيب المهندس ايهاب

بأنتظار الحلقات الجديده يا عملاق 

الف بوسه عليك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
سجلت امبارح الجمعة 8 حلقات يبدا من تصميم الميد وكيفية رسمها علي الاساسات 
وحصر خرسانات الاساسات العادية والمسلحة 
وحديد الاساسات والميد


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

رابط الحلقة 33

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/gHnO_avl/_2__33.html
وتبدا بتصميم الميد


----------



## العبد لله (5 يونيو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة 33
> 
> ...



الله واحد 

اول حلقه ماش شاء الله عليك يا مهندس ايهاب

وموضوع مهم جدا وهو الميد

بجد انت رائع :13::13:

مننتظرين جديدك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

رابط الحلقة 36
http://www.4shared.com/file/xyHTuyMa/36_online.html

رابط الحلقة 37

http://www.4shared.com/file/tRVlf79S/37_online.html

رابط الحلقة 38

http://www.4shared.com/file/NgiFbZYR/38_online.html

رابط ملف الشرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/k43eVsCN/_2____.html


رابط ملف الساب

http://www.4shared.com/file/Wp5Rfd2S/SAP_FILE_for_tie_beams.html


في انتظار ارائكم وملاحظاتكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 

باقي الحلقات هارفعها ان شاء الله النهاردة


----------



## العبد لله (5 يونيو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> باقي الحلقات هارفعها ان شاء الله النهاردة



يا ابوووووووو ايهاب يا جامد

ما شاء الله عليكــ يا مهندس ايهاب

بصراحه علم تبتغي به وجه الله , الله اغفر لك ولوالديك امين يارب العالمين

فعلا طامع في رضا الله

تحياتي يا حبيبي وبانتظار باقي الحلقات :14::14::14:


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

رابط الحلقة 34

الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/P5od1U7O/34_online.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

رابط الحلقة 35

الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/y9zLzr0r/35_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 يونيو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة 33
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط الحلقة 34
> 
> الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/p5od1u7o/34_online.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط الحلقة 35
> 
> الرابط
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/y9zlzr0r/35_online.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة 36
> http://www.4shared.com/file/xyhtuyma/36_online.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني علي 26 (5 يونيو 2010)

حمدلله علي السلامه ياهندسه وجزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
رابط الحلقة 39

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/vq7MaEKB/39_online.html


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (5 يونيو 2010)

*ما شاء الله بارك الله
أسأل الله ان يجزي المهندس إيهاب خير الجزاء على هذه الجهود الجبارة
وأسأل الله أن يبارك في هذه الجهود وأن يتقبل منه وأن يفرج همه وأن يرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب وأن يجزيه خيرا في الدنيا والآخرة
*


----------



## محمد دهشورى (5 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله يا بشمهندس ايهاب 
جزاك الله كل خير على كل هذا المجهود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
تقبل خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 يونيو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة 39
> 
> الرابط:
> ...



تمت الاضافة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## haseeb366 (5 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وصلت الرسالة 
بارك الله فيك وفى مجهوداتك الرائعة 
انتظر الإذن منك فى رفع الدروس فى موقعي عن طريق الرابط لنشر العلم
ارجوا الرد بالموافقة من عدمها
جعل الله كل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مش لاقي (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (6 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



haseeb366 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وصلت الرسالة
> بارك الله فيك وفى مجهوداتك الرائعة
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
يا عم حسيب انت مش محتاج تستاذن 
تزكل علي الله يا عم 
وارفع ولا يهمك
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ALNORAS (6 يونيو 2010)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير العزيز مهندس إيهاب مجهود كبير ومتابعين معاك باذن الله ,,, تسلم وفقك الله


----------



## civil_eng1184 (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (6 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

جزاكم الله خيرا 

بس ياريت تشوفو الحلقات وتقولو اية ملاحظاتكم


----------



## m0dy (6 يونيو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> بس ياريت تشوفو الحلقات وتقولو اية ملاحظاتكم



*تسلم يا باشمهندس

موضوع اكتر من رائع

و اتمنى ان الموضوع اللى مجمع كل مواضيعك يتثبت من المشرفين

انا شفت اول خمس حلقات و ان شاء الله اشوف الباقى بعد الامتحانات

بس ليا طلب لو تقر تنفذه

انا لاحظت انك بسم الله ما شاء الله فى الاتوكاد لو تقدر تعمل شرح اوتوكاد كمان

كدا يبقى جزاك الله كل خير
*​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (6 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



m0dy قال:


> *تسلم يا باشمهندس*​
> 
> *موضوع اكتر من رائع*​
> *و اتمنى ان الموضوع اللى مجمع كل مواضيعك يتثبت من المشرفين*​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
ازيك يا اخ مودي 

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الكلمات الجميلة 
انا ممكن اعمل كام حلقة اتوكاد كدة اقول فيها كل الاوامر

بس ان شاء الله الخطوة الجاية ها اشرح تصميم الخزانات او حمامات السباحة علي الساب 
وكيفية تنفيذها واستخدام الووتر ستوب واللفائف البتومينية والمواد المضادة للنفاذية 

وكذلك تصميم الاساسات المشتركة وكيفية تنفيذها بالاضافة الي تكملة الحصر وكورس التصميم ان شاء الله 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس صلالة الجديد (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكوور جدا بس يجيني برنامج 4 شيرد اذا حملت هل هاذا صح اين البرامج التعليمية


----------



## مهندس صلالة الجديد (6 يونيو 2010)

مش راضي يشتغل عندي ما اعرف شو السبب


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (6 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 

ازيك يا اخ صلالة 
اية بس الي مش عايز يشتغل عندك 
الفور شيرد ولا اية؟
في ساعات الفور شيرد مش بيرضي يفتح في الخليج

في اخوة بياخدو الحلقات بيرفعوها علي الميديا فير


----------



## العبد لله (6 يونيو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ازيك يا اخ مودي
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا علي الكلمات الجميلة
> ...



كل اللي اقدر اقوله انك ابن حلال مصفي

وربنا ينصرك ويعينك علي كل صعب

وينورك طريقك زي ما نورت ظلمه مهندسين كتير بهذه الشروحات النادره والعملاقه :14::12:

واطلب من الاداره اعاده تثبيت الموضوع ليصل اليه اكبر عدد ممكن 

كل الشكر للمهندس ايهاب والاداره الموقره


----------



## auto3740 (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m0dy (7 يونيو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ازيك يا اخ مودي
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا علي الكلمات الجميلة
> ...



*ربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير

و اكون شاكر جدا لو عملت حلقات الاوتوكاد

و فى انتظار تصميم الخزانات و حمامات السباحه

و يا ريت فى التنفيذ لو تقدر تحط صور لكل مرحله و ايه الاخطاء الشائعه

او ممكن تبقى تخليها فى فولدر صور لوحده
*​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (7 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
الصور موجودة عندي يا اخي مودي 
ولايهمك
كلة هايبقي تماموز


----------



## جلال الله (7 يونيو 2010)

اخ ايهاب ..... الله يوفقك وينورلك طريقك على هذا الجهد العظيم في نشر المعرفة وتشاركها


----------



## The free (7 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس و الله انك كنز فى هذا الزمان مزيدا من التقدم


----------



## amrnijad (7 يونيو 2010)

بشمهندس أيهاب جزاك الله خير على الدروس الحلوة
كان معي أقتراح
لو توضح أكثر تصميم الهوردي بالسيف ولو بالتفصيل التصميم للسقف قبل الدخول في الخزان الأرضي وحوض السباحة يكون أفضل
بحيث لم تتطرق له بعد بالتفصيل 
هذا ومشكور


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



amrnijad قال:


> بشمهندس أيهاب جزاك الله خير على الدروس الحلوة
> كان معي أقتراح
> لو توضح أكثر تصميم الهوردي بالسيف ولو بالتفصيل التصميم للسقف قبل الدخول في الخزان الأرضي وحوض السباحة يكون أفضل
> بحيث لم تتطرق له بعد بالتفصيل
> هذا ومشكور


 

السلام عليكم 

طب ممكن حضرتك توضح ازاي اشرح الهوردي بالتفاصيل وانا ان شاء الله مش هااتاخر 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civile (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير على هذا المجهود, وجعله في ميزان حسناتك, العمل قيم جدا جدا.


----------



## م.إسلام (9 يونيو 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا معلم , من ساعة ما قلت إنك هتشرح خزانات و حمامات سباحة ( تحليل و تصميم ) و أنا النوم طار من عيني , كل يوم أفتح المنتدى أشوفك عملتهم و لا لسه , و هفضل كده لحد لما تعملهم , و هيبقى قلة نومي دي في رقبتك , ألف ألف شكر


----------



## amrnijad (9 يونيو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> طب ممكن حضرتك توضح ازاي اشرح الهوردي بالتفاصيل وانا ان شاء الله مش هااتاخر
> جزاكم الله خيرا



أقصد يابشمهندس أيهاب التسليح, أنت بتسلح الهوردي في السيف مباشره ولا بتقوم باستخراج عزوم الأعصاب والكمر من السيف وتصمم بالمعادلات يدوي أو في ملف أكسل؟
أذا في أمكانية لشرح التسليح مباشرة في السيف بايكون رهيب جداً!
هذا ماوددت أن أبدي رأيي في الدورة قبل الشروع في شرح تحليل وتصميم الخزان الأرضي وحوض السباحة.


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله لنـــا فيــك و جزاك اللـه عنــا خيـــرا
م.معتـــــــز


----------



## odwan (9 يونيو 2010)

رفع الله قدركم ونفع بكم وحفظكم


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



amrnijad قال:


> أقصد يابشمهندس أيهاب التسليح, أنت بتسلح الهوردي في السيف مباشره ولا بتقوم باستخراج عزوم الأعصاب والكمر من السيف وتصمم بالمعادلات يدوي أو في ملف أكسل؟
> أذا في أمكانية لشرح التسليح مباشرة في السيف بايكون رهيب جداً!
> هذا ماوددت أن أبدي رأيي في الدورة قبل الشروع في شرح تحليل وتصميم الخزان الأرضي وحوض السباحة.


 
السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك اخي الحبيب 

انا لسة ما صممتش السقف خالص
وان شاء الله لما اوصل لة 
ها نشوف ازاي نطلع التسليح من السيف وكمان مانوال 

وكمان ها نشيك علي الشير

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrnijad (10 يونيو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف حالك اخي الحبيب
> 
> انا لسة ما صممتش السقف خالص
> ...



منتظرين
على بركة الله
جزاك الله خير على المجهود وأن شاء الله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## Rabab Ahmed (14 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير ويرضى عليك في الدارين ويجلعو في ميزان حسناتك................


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (14 يونيو 2010)

قد تعجز الكلمات في بعض الوقت ،،عن شكر اصحاب الاعمال العظيمه فى هذا المنتدى 
ولكن ان كان لى من كلمه شكر ،، فهى شهاده فخر واعتزاز بان هذا المنتدى قد جمعنا بهؤلاء:20::20:​


----------



## misho2797 (14 يونيو 2010)

بجد الله يكرمك علي المجهود العالي دا


----------



## ALNORAS (19 يونيو 2010)

متابعين معاك ياباش مهندس ايهاب وفي انتظار جديدك ان شاء الله

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عادل الفيصل (21 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر وفقك الله


----------



## عبد المعبود (21 يونيو 2010)

*رابط مباشر للحلقة (33) على الميديا فير*

*حمل من هنا*

*رابط مباشر للحلقة (34) على الميديا فير*

*حمل من هنا*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يونيو 2010)

عبد المعبود قال:


> *رابط مباشر للحلقة (33) على الميديا فير*
> 
> *حمل من هنا*
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المعبود (22 يونيو 2010)

*رابط مباشر للحلقة (35) على الميديا فير*

*حمل من هنا*

*رابط مباشر للحلقة (36) على الميديافير*

*حمل من هنا*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يونيو 2010)

عبد المعبود قال:


> *رابط مباشر للحلقة (35) على الميديا فير*
> 
> *حمل من هنا*
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bob libya15 (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ميدوفرج (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وأدخلك جناته من أوسع أبوابها مع الصديقين و الشهداء يااااااااااا رب


----------



## عبد المعبود (24 يونيو 2010)

*الحلقة (37) على الميدديا فير*

*حمل من هنا*
*الحلقة (38) على الميديا فير*

*حمل من هنا*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 يونيو 2010)

عبد المعبود قال:


> *الحلقة (37) على الميدديا فير*
> 
> *حمل من هنا*
> *الحلقة (38) على الميديا فير*
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المعبود (25 يونيو 2010)

*الحلقة (39) على الميديا فير*

*حمل من هنا*


----------



## DEATHESLAM (25 يونيو 2010)

ميش عارف اقول ايه بصراحه بس اكيد ان ربنا حيجزيكم على اللى انتم بتعلموا للمهندسين الجدد زى ربنا يوفقكم وان شاء الله ربنا يعلمنى واجى برده احط فى المنتدى عشان غيرى يتعلم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 يونيو 2010)

عبد المعبود قال:


> *الحلقة (39) على الميديا فير*
> 
> *حمل من هنا*



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو العطا (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يزيدك من علمه 
ومشكور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## ezzatt (30 يونيو 2010)

مهندس ايهاب حضرتك عملت لف للعمدان بدون توضيح بالحلقات نرجو من حضرتك التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ezzatt (30 يونيو 2010)

وحضرتك ماردتش عليا فى تصميم الشدادات لان الحلول بتعطى قيم كبيره جدا فى حين المقاولين مايلتزموا بها وبينفذوا
بكميات اقل نرجو الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (30 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد*



ezzatt قال:


> وحضرتك ماردتش عليا فى تصميم الشدادات لان الحلول بتعطى قيم كبيره جدا فى حين المقاولين مايلتزموا بها وبينفذوا
> بكميات اقل نرجو الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم ازيك يا اخي عزت 
اولا بالنسبة للاعمدة الملفوفة طبعا هية في الاسقف وانا لسة ما شرحتش الاسقف 
تانيا بالنسبة لتصميم الميد فالطريقة الصحيحة لتصميم الميد ان شاء الله هية علي 1سم هبوط 
وانا شرحتها 
انا معاك ان قيم التسليح عالية 
وانا بعد ما شرحت ازاي تتصمم الميد اتصلت باحد المعيدين الي درسولي في جامعة الزقازيق
وسالتو قالي فعلا بتتصمم كدة وحديدها بيكون كبير 
ولكن الي الناس بتعملو في الواقع بتاخد ون الحائط ووزن الميدة وتجيب العزم وخلاص

شوف انت عايز تحل باي طريقة


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (30 يونيو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد*



ezzatt قال:


> وحضرتك ماردتش عليا فى تصميم الشدادات لان الحلول بتعطى قيم كبيره جدا فى حين المقاولين مايلتزموا بها وبينفذوا
> بكميات اقل نرجو الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم ازيك يا اخي عزت 
اولا بالنسبة للاعمدة الملفوفة طبعا هية في الاسقف وانا لسة ما شرحتش الاسقف 
تانيا بالنسبة لتصميم الميد فالطريقة الصحيحة لتصميم الميد ان شاء الله هية علي 1سم هبوط 
وانا شرحتها 
انا معاك ان قيم التسليح عالية 
وانا بعد ما شرحت ازاي تتصمم الميد اتصلت باحد المعيدين الي درسولي في جامعة الزقازيق
وسالتو قالي فعلا بتتصمم كدة وحديدها بيكون كبير 
ولكن الي الناس بتعملو في الواقع بتاخد ون الحائط ووزن الميدة وتجيب العزم وخلاص

شوف انت عايز تحل باي طريقة


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
وأتمنى ان تكمل الدوره كامله على خير
وادعوا لك بالتوفيق
وان يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دون جيفارا (2 يوليو 2010)

*اولا لك خالص الشكر والتقدير لدوره التصميم والتى تقف كلمات الشكر عاجزه امام هذه الدوره الاكثر من رائعه والتى لا املك إلا ان اقول جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ووفققك الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 
ثانيا كنت اريد توضيحا صغيرا بخصوص :-
1- الكتاب المصور والتى تفضلت وشرحت منه short cloumn و ribed beam كنت اريد اسم الكتاب لكى احمله او تتفضل وتقوم برفعه وايضا الكود الامريكى الذى قمت بشرحه فى الفيديو 14 
2-عندما احمل الفيديو واقوم بتغير الامتداد الى .rar. واقوم بفكه الاحظ كبر حجم ملف الفيديو يمكن ان يصل الى 800 ميجا مع العلم ان الملف قبل الفك كان 40 ميجا فقط فكيف تقوم بضغط الفيديو 
وشكرا 
كما أسأل الله ان يزيدك من علمه ويوفقك فى الحياه 

**وهل يوجد شرح للدوره بعد الفيديو 39 لأنى الاحظ عدم انتهاء الدوره لو تفضلت برفعه على mediafire لكى استطيع اكمال التعلم والاستفاده 
وياريت يابشمهندس ترفع ملف الاتوكاد اللى حضرتك بتشتغل عليه لأنه مظبطش معايا 
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى*


----------



## no_way (2 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## ابو حسنين (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور يا بشمهندس على الجهد الرائع وياريت نعرف هل بالامكان تنزيل باقي الدروس؟

مع التقدير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 يوليو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد*



دون جيفارا قال:


> *اولا لك خالص الشكر والتقدير لدوره التصميم والتى تقف كلمات الشكر عاجزه امام هذه الدوره الاكثر من رائعه والتى لا املك إلا ان اقول جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ووفققك الى ما يحبه ويرضاه
> ثانيا كنت اريد توضيحا صغيرا بخصوص :-
> 1- الكتاب المصور والتى تفضلت وشرحت منه short cloumn و ribed beam كنت اريد اسم الكتاب لكى احمله او تتفضل وتقوم برفعه وايضا الكود الامريكى الذى قمت بشرحه فى الفيديو 14
> 2-عندما احمل الفيديو واقوم بتغير الامتداد الى .rar. واقوم بفكه الاحظ كبر حجم ملف الفيديو يمكن ان يصل الى 800 ميجا مع العلم ان الملف قبل الفك كان 40 ميجا فقط فكيف تقوم بضغط الفيديو
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا جدا يا اخي الحبيب 
علي الكلمات الرقيقة 
اولا انا لسة ما خلصتش الكورس نظرا لظروف اني اعمل بالسعودية وان شاء الله نازل مصر قريب وعشان كدة مشغول شوية 
واخر حلقة نزلتها هية 39
وان شاء الله ها اشتغل في حصر الاعمدة والحفر والردم وبعد كدة تسليح الاسقف والخزانات والقواعد المشتركة
بالنسبة لاسم الكتب هي كتب الدكتور مشهور جامعة القاهرة وهما عبارة عن 3 كتب 
volume 1,2,3
والكود الامريكي 
وملف الاتوكاد الي بشرح منة 
ها تلاقية موجود في المشاركات الموجودة في الكورس 
والكتب والكو الامريكي موجودين علي الملتقي ممكن تعمل سيرش عليهم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وياريت ترفدنا بكل ماهو جديد في هذا الموضوع


----------



## دون جيفارا (3 يوليو 2010)

طب بالنسبه لضغط الفييديو يابشمهندس ازاى بتققل مساحته من 800 ميجا الى 40 ميجا ارجو التوضيح ؟
وشكرا للإستجابه


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (3 يوليو 2010)

اطلب من القائمين على المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع رجاءا


----------



## ALNORAS (4 يوليو 2010)

محمد جاسم الفهداوي قال:


> اطلب من القائمين على المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع رجاءا


 
اُثني


----------



## doha_4all (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الرامسي (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الجهد المبارك


----------



## wolfsameh (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الزبن (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مهندس ايهاب تعجز الحروف والكلمات عن شكرك
جزاك الله الف خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو حسنين (9 يوليو 2010)

الرجاء اعادة تنزيل الملف رقم 27 
لانه تم تحميله من كلا الموقعين واكثر من مرة حيث هناك خطاء عند فتح الملف بعد التحميل


----------



## mdsayed (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## body55 (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خيردورة رائعة متابعينك إن شاء الله
................................................................


----------



## qssder (14 يوليو 2010)

ياريت ترفع ملف الساب والايتوكاد وملف الشرح اللي بتشتغل عليه على الميديا فير ...


----------



## ALNORAS (17 يوليو 2010)

في انتظار جديدك باش مهندس إيهاب


----------



## myada1 (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## faisal aburaya (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## boushy (21 يوليو 2010)

thanks and we r in wait


----------



## ss_online1 (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور


----------



## qssder (25 يوليو 2010)

يا ريت ترفع لنا ملف الايتوكاد وملف الشرح على الميديا فير ...مع خالص الشكر والتقدير للمجهود العظيم


----------



## amefight (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الحمد لله استفادة منها اوى


----------



## مينا ناجى سليمان (26 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعه انا الحلقه ال 12 عندى ما بتتفكش فيها حاجه مش كامله رغم ان كل الحلقات اتفكت عادى جدا لو فى حد ممكن يرفعهالى تانى يبقا كتر خيروا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الميزان الرقمي (29 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## الميزان الرقمي (29 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة موقع متميز جدا


----------



## الميزان الرقمي (29 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم في الموضوع


----------



## الميزان الرقمي (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## صقر الهندسه (31 يوليو 2010)

:10:وآآآآآآآو *وآآآآآآآآو* وآآآآآووووووووووو..
.:20:.. ما هذا الابداع !!؟؟؟.. ماهذا التميز!!!؟؟؟.. :75:

يااااااااااااااااااا الله ماالذي يحدث أمامنا..:70:.. مش معقول ذا الكلام !!

هذا كله على صفحات منتدى.. ياجماعه هذا الكلام *بفلوووووس* 
فكم نحن بحاجه لمثل هذه الدورات ..لان اللي يتخرج يقعد زي المدووخ مش عارف منين يبدأ،،
واخونا م/ ايهاب ... جب لنا لب خبرته لبيوتنا..

جزاااك الله ألف خير وبارك لك في مالك وعلمك ووقتك وصحتك ,,

والف شكر وتقدير :84: لك وللمشرفين اللذين تابعوا الموضوع والاخوه اللذين ساهموا فيه .. 
والله الواحد يخجل من نفسه مقضينها تشكرررات ومفيش بذل وتقديم. 
،، مزيدا من الابداع ،،​


----------



## ياسررحابي (2 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*

اود ان اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هدا المجهود الرائع ونفع الله بك المسلمين وزادك من علمه


----------



## Alaa Owda (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## Alaa Owda (3 أغسطس 2010)

اذا ممكن رابط الحلقة الخامسة لانه ما بيفتح عندي

ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## boushy (4 أغسطس 2010)

thank u aloud


----------



## محمد جمال سليمة (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (7 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادكم فى العلم بسطه


----------



## ماجد مسعد (7 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزاك بالخير

والله يكثر من أمثالك والله يكتبلك الاجر

تحياتي لك


----------



## engosaamaa (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (12 أغسطس 2010)

من حقك علينا هو الدعاء ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامر حجاب (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وزادك علماً وتقى وعطاء


----------



## saalaam (23 أغسطس 2010)

بحق شهر رمضان الكريم وبحق محمد واله 
اسال الله ان يبارك في كل من ساهم في انجاز هذه الدورة التي تعود بالنفع والفائدة على المهندسين 
وان يجعلها صدقة جارية الى يوم القيامة 
شكر الله سعيكم وكثر من امثالكم


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (23 أغسطس 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بارك الله فيك ..............


----------



## سليم الغمرى (24 أغسطس 2010)

*الله اكبر بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك يا بش مهندس ايهاب

والله كلنا مدينين لحضرتك وكرمك . ماشاء الله

حبيبي ايهاب ربنا ييسرلك كل صعب ويصلح حالك*​


----------



## مش لاقي (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## eng_abu husseiny (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedmass (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## م حسام (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس


----------



## civil devel (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووو


----------



## sesco (11 سبتمبر 2010)

خالص التحيه والشكر لكل المجهودات الجباره التي يقوم بها الباش مهندس ايهاب
ولكن حتى تعم الفائده حيث انني اعاني كثيرررررررررررررا جدا في مساله التحميل لتلك الدروس
وخاصة انها مستمره لفترات طويله
ارجو من حضرتك ياباش مهندس ايهاب ايجاد الحل لتلك المشكله
ومن وجهة نظري اتمنى لو عملت دروس الفيديو كلها في اسطوانات وبيعها لمن يستطيع شرائها
لانها بصراحه معلومات قيمة والجميع سيستفيد منها ولكم منا خالص الشكر وجزيل الدعاء
ولن يضيع الله اجر من احسن عملا
وشكرا


----------



## aeng (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedhamdy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
جزاك الله كل الخير على المعلومات القيمة , زادك الله من فضله العظيم.
كنت عاوز أسأل عن الحلقات ال39 المرفوعة فى شهر فبراير.... وال39 حلقة أو باقى الحلقات المرفوعة فى شهر يونيه ويوليه ... هل هى نفس الحلقات ؟ او هى حلقات جديدة ؟


----------



## حسام سعد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف شكراااااااااااااااااااا*

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله* والله الدى لا اله الا هو 
انا اول مره اسافر على الرغم انى دفعه 2004 وكنت صدقت ان مفيش خير فى المهندسين كلهم ولكن الحمد الله ان فيه مهندسين بخير
يا رب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## abeer yahya (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا كتير على هاد المجهود الرائع اللي فعلا تستحق عليه كل كلمات الشكر


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك وكلمة شكرا" لاتساوي 1علي10000000000000000000000000000000000 من هذا المجهود الرائع فعلا" وأرجو لك التقدم والرقي م/أحمد عرفه


----------



## عبد المعبود (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*عساك بخير وطيب

فى انتظار جديدك*


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور​*​


----------



## حنورة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء ، ارجوا من لديه كتاب المذكور ادناه وساكون ممتنا له جدا :
"Designing floor slabs on grade by Ringo and Anderson"
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ahmed arfa (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف مليون شكر


----------



## القمر الهندسي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وننتظر منكم المزيد يا اخونا الفاضل............................


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميز جدا جدا 
ياريت يا اخي الكريم ان كان لديك الكتاب المثبت ادناه ان تتفضل علي وتعطيني اي عنوان يمكنني الحصول عليه 
واخيرا اكرر الشكر والامتنان لك
اسم الكتاب:
Designing floor slabs on grad , by Ringo & Anderson


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (8 أكتوبر 2010)

محمود ابو شاكر قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميز جدا جدا
> ياريت يا اخي الكريم ان كان لديك الكتاب المثبت ادناه ان تتفضل علي وتعطيني اي عنوان يمكنني الحصول عليه
> واخيرا اكرر الشكر والامتنان لك
> اسم الكتاب:
> Designing floor slabs on grad , by ringo & anderson


 
اخي العزيز ، اخواني الاعزاء انا بانتظار المساعدة


----------



## rotoalma (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس ايهاب بجد شغل فوق الرائع ومستنين اى جديد منك ... شكرا ليك


----------



## nael aljuboory (14 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## hoshm (18 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## خالد محمد مطر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوور و لكن لماذا لم تكمل الملف المشروح للهوردي اللي عملت فيه 3 حلقات فقط مع إنه كان مميز ارجو الرد


----------



## خالد محمد مطر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

علي فكرة انا مهندس من الاسماعيلية و عمري 38 عام


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك واعتق وجهك وجسدك من النار وجعلك بجوار الرسول الكريم بالجنة انشاء الله*​


----------



## سيدرشاد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز*​


----------



## خالد محمد مطر (28 أكتوبر 2010)

استفسار يا اخ ايهاب لماذا تضع scale للحمل الحي في long term def = 0.5 مع إنك وضعته = 1 في short term def ? هل الحمل الحي يقل مش فاهم دي لو سمحت توضح لي و جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## محمود مدكور (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*الى المهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور*

اشكرك حضرتك شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الرائع بس ارجو ان حضرتك تكمل الشرح
وترفع الصور والملفات الخاصة بالمشروع والرسومات الكاملة له والف شكر وعلى فكرة انا جامعة الزقازيق زى حضرتك ارجو الرد
محمود مدكور​


----------



## misho2797 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت يا باشمهندس نشوف باقي الحلقات الموضوع بجد كويس جدا


----------



## adhmdemo (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود المبزول وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ashrafnasr (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*عاجزين عن الشكر وجزاك الله كل خير ياهندسه*

دوره جميله حقا ومفيده وقيمه جدا والله جزاك الله كل خير ويارب يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يارب وعيد سعيد عليك وعلي الامه الاسلاميه أجمعين ونطمع من حضرتك البرامج الي حضرتك شرحتها البرنامج نفسه وياريت الملفات الي حضرتك شرحت منها الكود الامريكي والملفات الاوتوكاد والسيف والبرامج الاخري وياريت علي الميديافير وجزاك الله عنا كل كل كل الخير ويارب يسكنك الفردوس من الجنه ويمتعك بالنظر الي وجه الله عز وجل​


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (15 نوفمبر 2010)

زؤر سوباس بؤ هةول و ماندووبونت


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Ziped files of lessons 12 and 13 are corrupt
please re-zip them​


----------



## خالد محمد مطر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلك انت قلت انك هتشرح كيفية تغيير ضرب العمود في التصميم و ل تذكرها بمحاضرتك ارجو التوضيح و شكرا


----------



## Els3id Fathy (15 نوفمبر 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## sesco (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك باش مهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور
وفي انتظار باقي الحلقات
طولنا في الحلقه 39 هههههههههههههه


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله و صاحب الدروس كل خيران شاء الله


----------



## ashrafnasr (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى الشرح


----------



## hawkar1 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## العماري المعماري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خيررررررررررررر
الله يزيدك من العلم ..............قول امين


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ور حمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالكم طيبين؟

انا اسف جدا علشان ما بقدر اتابع علي الملتقي 
بسبب اني الان متزوج واعمل في شركة بمصر واسافر العبور وارجع كل يوم 
اعمل الان مهندس مكتب فني technical office engineer
ونفسي اسجل حلقات جديدة بها شرح مهام مهندس المكتب الفني 
shop drawings
invoices
qyt. servy
material log
submittals
وكمان كيفية عمل الشوب درونج للخزانات الدائرية وكيفية تسليحها في ال radial and tangential 



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ور حمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالكم طيبين؟
> 
> انا اسف جدا علشان ما بقدر اتابع علي الملتقي
> ...



_*عهدناك دائما مقداما لعمل الخير ..
وصراحة دوررتك فى التصميم كانت جامدة ورأيت فيها الجديد والكثير ...
وفقك الله وأعانك لخيرى الدنيا والأخرة ....
وأعانك الله اذا كان فى الامكان عمل محاضرة أخرى ....*_


----------



## احمدفولي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الرااااااااااااائع 
واتمني ان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندسنا الحبيب


----------



## eng_sabba7 (12 يناير 2011)

سررت بالتعرف اليك اخى الفاضل وسعدت عندما عرفت انك خريج جامعة الزقازيق 
مجهود جبار ... ونشعر بتعبك فأنا مثلك أسكن بالزقازيق وأعمل بالعبور ولكن كمدير مشروع


----------



## مهندس_حازم (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير 
اسمحى اقتبس الدورة و المنتدى كله على الجروب فى الفايس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/home.php?sk=group_101240649946625&ap=1
شكرا 
يمككنك مشاهدة المشاركة على الجروب


----------



## mabrok saleh (16 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (19 يناير 2011)

مشكوووو وووووووووووو وووووووووو وررررر


----------



## Engahmed13 (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا يل بشمهندس على الموضوع الرائع وربنا ينفع به عباده


----------



## mouhamed adel (19 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## mouhamed adel (19 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## حمدي شققي (23 يناير 2011)

الله يزيدة يا مهندس ايهاب من نعيمه


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 يناير 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا الغالى واكثر الله من امثالك . تحياتى لك وخالص الشكر والتهانى على هذا العلم الذى يحمل اسمك ليوم نلقاه ... اخوك احمد :28:


----------



## ا م س (24 فبراير 2011)

الرابط للdesign 4 مش شغال اتمنى رابط شغال


----------



## ibrahim1001 (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
رابط الحلقة 19 لا يعمل على كل من 
4shared & mediafire


----------



## Eyadko (1 مارس 2011)

شاكرين


----------



## Sniper x (1 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## علاء يوسف (1 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## emara1955 (1 مارس 2011)

الف شكر وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسنلتك


----------



## عبدو8093 (2 مارس 2011)

اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناتك باش مهندس... ونفعنا الله واياكم بكل خير


----------



## mando3333 (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الدورة


----------



## m m a (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل الخير جاري التحميل


----------



## هيثم البطل (8 مارس 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ياباشمهندس ايهاب وشرح ممتع جدا وفيه افاده كبيرة جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك 
ونأمل ان نتابع حلقات جديده فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله
مساعده من الادارة او من الاخوه الزملاء (رجاء رابط الحلقه 19 على الميديافير) حيث انها غير موجوده


----------



## ahmed men3m (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ااسامه (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى


----------



## DISCOVERY (14 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير
اللهم ارزقنا واياك خير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود اكثر من رائع 
جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسماعيل3 (25 مارس 2011)

*دورة رائع
دورة رائعة متابعينك إن شاء الله
ة متابعينك إن شاء الله*​


----------



## ابورنيم (25 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
و نفع بك


----------



## احمد سكولز (25 مارس 2011)

_جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة وننتظر القادم منك_


----------



## خالد جلغوم (28 مارس 2011)

مرحبا اخي المهندس الذي رفع الحلقات 
عند تحميل الحلقات من 19 -الاخر على روابط الميديا فير
بعد التحميل لايظهر شكل الملف فيديو ولا استطيع فتحه ما الحل 
وشكرا


----------



## porto (28 مارس 2011)

لك جزيييييييييييييل الشكر


----------



## artmis (10 أبريل 2011)

gzak allaho 5ayran


----------



## Eng mhmd (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mzizoo (10 أبريل 2011)

خالد جلغوم قال:


> مرحبا اخي المهندس الذي رفع الحلقات
> عند تحميل الحلقات من 19 -الاخر على روابط الميديا فير
> بعد التحميل لايظهر شكل الملف فيديو ولا استطيع فتحه ما الحل
> وشكرا



اخى الكريم 

اعمل على الملف كليك يمين

واعمل اعادة تسميه

واكتب فى الاخر .rar

هتلاقى الملف اتحول لملف مضغوط 

وبعد كدا فك الضغط عادى


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (12 أبريل 2011)

ازهد في الدنيا يحبك الله وازهد فيما عند الناس يحبك الناس​


----------



## أحمد968 (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا باشا 
متشكر


----------



## فحطان (14 أبريل 2011)

بطل عاشت ايدك


----------



## وائل شعبان محمد عل (15 أبريل 2011)

جعله الله خالصا منكم لوجه الله تعالى حتى يعظم أجركم


----------



## remstereo (17 أبريل 2011)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملف رقم 38 لان حذف


----------



## remstereo (18 أبريل 2011)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملف رقم 38 لان حذف


----------



## remstereo (19 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله اشتغل رابط الحلقة 38 الموجود على المديافير


----------



## اسامةخليل (29 أبريل 2011)

المجهود كبير و الاستفادة تكون اكبر ن شاء الله 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دهب محمد (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م محسن صالح (29 أبريل 2011)

مجهود فوق الرائع ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويجازيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## م.ابوحمزة (29 أبريل 2011)

سؤال للمهندس ايهاب:ملاحظ انه reactionعلي الاعمدة ببرنامج safe بتطلع اكبر من الي بتنحل بطريقة area method طيب مش المفروض العكس ياااااااااااااريت ترد


----------



## بلحاج بن زيان عبد (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكور للرفع ونرجو التثبيت


----------



## بلحاج بن زيان عبد (1 مايو 2011)

للرفع


----------



## م.ابوحمزة (1 مايو 2011)

اخي المهندس ايهاب لاحظ انه reaction الي علي الاعمدة عن طريق برنامج safe اكبر من القيم الي عن طريق الحل اليدويarea method


----------



## بلحاج بن زيان عبد (2 مايو 2011)

للتثبيت ايها المشرفون


----------



## محمود سيد سالم الس (2 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود سيد سالم الس (2 مايو 2011)

انا مهندس مدنى انشائى خريج 2010 واريد العمل ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng ahmed khdre (8 مايو 2011)

الله يباركلك


----------



## احمد الخطيب1 (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng md (12 مايو 2011)

روابط الحلقات 34 35 37 39 لاتعمل وتعطي رساله الملف غير موجود ياريت الرد


----------



## ragaavip (16 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس وأرجوا التواصل معك


----------



## jak88 (17 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م. هشام عباس (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## ballak (13 يونيو 2011)

استفسار
هى ملفات المهندس "عبد المعبود" بيتفك ضغطها ازاى؟؟؟؟


----------



## م. هشام عباس (13 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور

تحياتي


----------



## تعزي1 (13 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (13 يونيو 2011)

سؤال ملفات الفيديو التى نوعها online
كيف اشغلها
وشكرا لحبيبى وابن جامعتى م ايهاب سرور


----------



## leroi (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زهره الياسمين (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سمير بدر (4 يوليو 2011)

بارك اللة فيكم وفى علمك ياباشمهندس وفى جميع المسئولين عن الملتقى وشكرى الخاص لكل من ساهم فى نشر هذه الدوره الرائعة


----------



## roka2040 (27 يوليو 2011)

ممكن اعرف ليه مساحة الفيديوهات كبيره جدا رغم ان الوقت قليل جدا على المساحه دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أرجو الرد


----------



## roka2040 (27 يوليو 2011)

أرجو اعادة رفع الملفات 34و37و38و39 على موقع ال 4shared لانها مش موجوده


----------



## hamada_top1 (10 أغسطس 2011)

حضرتك عايزين الملف الانشائي لو مفيش مانع لو في مانع مش مشكله


----------



## almohandesw (10 أغسطس 2011)

roka2040 قال:


> أرجو اعادة رفع الملفات 34و37و38و39 على موقع ال 4shared لانها مش موجوده


 
34
http://www.4shared.com/file/ksF8bWR5/34_online.html

37
http://www.4shared.com/file/xx8osBWT/37_online.html

38
http://www.4shared.com/file/C5EF6J03/38_online.html

39
http://www.4shared.com/file/4lQ3UM6K/39_online.html​


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (10 أغسطس 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sniper2001 (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير بس بريد برنامج الاوتوكاد 2d


----------



## الغريب2007 (11 أغسطس 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## خالد1956 (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور والله يا هندسة ويارب تكون في ميزان حسناتك وتعم الفائدة علي الجميع يارب


----------



## botek_2010 (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزااااكم الله خيرا ...


----------



## eng md (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر علي المعلومات القيمة 
الحلقات 38.39.37غير موجودة ويارت اعادة رفعها مرة اخري للاهمية القصوي


----------



## eng md (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت حد يرد لان الروابط دي مش شغالة ومش موجودة علي الميديا فاير


----------



## eng fatah (19 سبتمبر 2011)

لو حضرتك تكرمت و نحطلنا ملف المشروع كاد بتاع المعمارى عشان اكمل عليه الانشائى ورا حضرتك 
وجزال الله خيرا


----------



## علي ابو سنة (21 سبتمبر 2011)

كنت بدور ع الحاجات دي من زمان


----------



## م / خالد البنا (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت يا اخى الفاضل لو للدروس رابط تورنت مجمعه عليه كليه 


جزاك الله الجنه​


----------



## messi333 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ياباشمهندسين لو سمحتم اللي عندة الحلقات 22 و 34 و 37 و38 و39 بالله علية يعيد رفعها ع روابط شغالة 
بالله عليكم ..
اخوكم محتاجها ضروري


----------



## messi333 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

بالله عليك لو لقيت حل للموضوع ده دلني علية


----------



## tete321 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ياااباااش مهندس صراااحه دوووره جميله 
اسئل الله ان ينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين وبانتظاار ابداعااات يياااباااش مهندس


----------



## hk_shahin (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا....................علي جهدك.........


----------



## المهندسة هبه (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hk_shahin (14 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## حازم طاهر محمد على (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يحعله فى ميزان حسناتك وربنا يجزى كل القائمين على العمل خيرا انشاء الله وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## انور الاستشاري (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك :: جهود متميزه
وفقك الله


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (28 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي
شكرا للمجهود الكبير والشرح المميز
ان الرابط للحلقة 34 لا يعمل سواءا على 4شيرد او ميديافير
ارجو ايجاد رابط ونكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (29 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي اخي العزيز
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير والشرح فعلا ان مميز
يا ليت ان ترفع المخططات على ملف لوحده لكي نطبق ما تشرحه عمليا وذلك للافادة تعم على الجميع


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (29 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي اخي العزيز
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير والشرح فعلا انه مميز

لقد وجدت ملف المخططات ولكن عندما فتحتها كانت اللغة المكتوبة باللاتيني المفرق والجداول غير مرتبة والكلمات مبعثر وغي مرتبة
ارجو ارشادنا ما العمل لقراءة المخططات بالوضع الطبيعي والمفهوم


----------



## احمد فقير (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا كثيرا
بس للاسف الحلقات 37-38-39
لم تفتح معى الرجاء اعادة تحميلها مرة اخرى وجزاك اللة خير 
او ارسالها ل[email protected]
وشكرا


----------



## e_aog1986 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=178676&page=21#ixzz1eo8qqedv

​*بارك الله فيك يا مهندس ايهاب متألق دوما، ارجو ان يوفقك الله لنشر العلم*


----------



## e_aog1986 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=178676#ixzz1eu5gogrf

​* الله اكبر بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك *

* والله كلنا مدينين لحضرتك وكرمك . ماشاء الله*
​


----------



## م/محمود قاسم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس

للاسف فى مشكله صغيره اتمنى من حضرتك يابشمهندس او ادارة الموقع انهم يساعدونا فيها لان العمل ده بمثابة صدقه جاريه 
فيه بعض الروابط مش شغاله زى رابط الحلقات 34.37.38.39
ياريت تساعدونا برفعهم من جديد
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## abuammar17 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزاك خير
وماشاء الله تبارك الله على هذا الشرح الرائع والله يمتعك بالصحة والعافيه


----------



## hafez (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*الرابط غير شغال*

جزاك الله خير بس رابط الحلقات 34.37.38.39 الرجاء إعادة وضع الرابط ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (26 يناير 2012)

نرجو اعادة تحميل الحلقة 34-37-38-39


----------



## rowaid1 (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## هوايتي غير مجالي (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاكي الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 
جاري التحميل


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (10 فبراير 2012)

شكراااا يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (10 فبراير 2012)

هذه اللينكات شغالة تمام من رفع العضو almohandesw


34
http://www.4shared.com/file/ksF8bWR5/34_online.html

37
http://www.4shared.com/file/xx8osBWT/37_online.html

38
http://www.4shared.com/file/C5EF6J03/38_online.html

39
http://www.4shared.com/file/4lQ3UM6K/39_online.html


----------



## dashne (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود علي الجندي (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا مهندس ايهاب على المجهود الرائع 

​


----------



## عبدالرحيم البرعي (12 أبريل 2012)

حقيقة دروس رائعه واستفدنا منها واى الامام ومكثور الخير


----------



## السيدنصير (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبدالرحيم البرعي (17 أبريل 2012)

*مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممشكور
ولكن الحلقه 22 لا توجد والملف معطوب*


----------



## عبدالرحيم البرعي (17 أبريل 2012)

*
لقد وجدت الحلقه رقم 22 في الصفحه رقم 30 ولكم جزيل الشكر يا مهندس ايهاب وكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى المبارك*


----------



## saherboy (23 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس 
والله كنا مستفيدين من الدروس و صدقا المعلومات لا تقدر بثمن 
يبدو ان ظروفك لا تسمح لك باكمال الدوره الجميله و الوصول لتصميم السقف 
بارك الله فيك و جزاك صالح الاعمال


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (1 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mustafa20099 (15 مايو 2012)

الف مليوووووووووووووووووون شكر وتحيه يابش مهندس وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ياااااااااااااااااااارب
ومزيد من ابداعاتك اخي العزيز


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (29 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندسة نورا محمد (29 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (22 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## sherifarmy (22 يونيو 2012)

*ان شاء الله دورة رائعة اثابك الله عليها*​


----------



## eng_ahmed9874 (2 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (22 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا واعانك على تكملتها


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 يوليو 2012)

مجهود كبير جدا ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة والف الف شكر


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (16 أغسطس 2012)

لحلقه 20 و 22 و 24 علي الميديا فير مش مظبوطين اتمني وضع روابطهم في بدايه الموضوع 

ولك جزيل الشكر اخونا المهندس الغالي


----------



## ramy fadaly (26 أغسطس 2012)

جميلة جدا


----------



## Eng Mustafa Nasser (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اولا ربنا يجازيك خير على مجهودك وتعبك 

تانى حاجه حضرتك فيه لينكات لحلقات بايظه زى مثلا الحلقه ال 19 والحلقه 21 فياريت حضرتك تشيكلنا على الحلقات كلها والحلقات البايظه يا ريت حضرتك ترفعها من تانى 
والف الف شكر على تعبك مره تانيه وربنا يجعله ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس عماد ابوحمزة (14 سبتمبر 2012)

_*ما شاء الله مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااااائع ربنا يتقبل *_


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الحلقة 34 و 37 و 38 و 39 روابط معطلة
نرجو اعادة رفعها وجزاك الله خير​


----------



## ahmad kh (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## noosa Eldrasi (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الحلقات من 18 الي 39 مبتش تنزل عندي كيف ندير


----------



## waryfaraj (15 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you very much I will download it later cause I have a bad internet now


----------



## hesham mekawy (16 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178676-78.html#ixzz26biFmAf1

​الحلقة 34 و 37 و 38 و 39 روابط معطلة فعلا ارجو اعادة رفعها ان امكن وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mmahmedmm (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كنار123 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اين الرسومات المعماري والانشائية


----------



## محمد رمضان دهشان 0 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود عظيم ورائع ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هاني علي 26 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

والله ياهندسه وحشتنا غايب عننا ليه يارب يكون المانع خير


----------



## waryfaraj (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## eng_egp (16 أكتوبر 2012)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر
ولكن شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا كثير تعجزون عن شكر الله علية ويفض برحمتة وعفوه عليكم
فتح الله عيكم ونفع بيكم


----------



## mysamsunggalaxys2 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zine eddine (6 نوفمبر 2012)

هل تم استعمال برنامج sap في هدا الننشا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي طفرة (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ المهندس ايهاب المهترم ....
مشكور جدا على هذا الانجاز الرائع والثمين ... حقيقة انا لم اتابع جميع الحلقات لكني تابعت البدايه منها وقمت بتنزيل جميعها ... عمل متعوب عليه جدا ... لكن عندي سؤال واحد ارجو من حضرتك الاجابة عليه ، لقد استخدمت حضرتك اكثر من برنامج تصميمي لاجل حل المنشا اي للاسس برنامج وللاعمد اخر وهكذا .... سؤالي هو الا يمكن استخدام برنامج واحد لحل جميع اجزاء المنشأ كبرنامج الـRobot Structure ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## engsasa (24 نوفمبر 2012)

باشمهندس /ايهاب 
الله اكبر بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك ..........وفى انتظار المزيد منك , 
وربنا يزيدك من علمه​


----------



## sajir (2 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yasernagy2010 (12 مارس 2013)

والله دورة رائعة جدا جدا بارك الله فيك يا هندسة وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ليوم الدين:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## eng.hosamabdo2015 (28 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم يا ريت الي يقدر يرفع روابط السيف والساب والاتوكاد فجزاه الله خير


----------



## علي زكور (28 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خير
يا باشمنهندس ممكن تعيد تنزيل الحلقات من رقم 18 الى النهاية 39 روابط الشرح من اضافة المهندس عبد المعبود فهي لا تعمل
ومشكور جدا على مجهودك الطيب

والسلام


----------



## جسر الحريه (7 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا حابب اشكرك جدا يا بشمهندس على الجهود الذى بذلته...فانت رمز لنهر العطاء..فجزاك الله عنا كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م ابوخليل (18 يوليو 2013)

*جميع الحلقات على Youtube 


دورة كاملة فى التصميم الانشائى من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى حصر الكميات للـ مهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور​*


----------



## محمود شتا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا علي هذه الدورة الممتازه


----------



## Abdo Essam (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*o•.•´¯`•.•o ( دورة كاملة في التصميم الإنشائي ) o•.•´¯`•.•o

دورة كاملة في التصميم الإنشائي من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى حصر الكميات للمهندس إيهاب سعيد سرور

دورة التصميم تشتمل الآتي:
1- المخططات المعمارية
2- التصميم من البداية إلى إخراج المخططات الإنشائية كاملة
3- كيفية الإستلام لكل بند
4- حصر الكميات لكل بند
5- استخدام برنامج البروكن في تصميم الأساسات والكمرات
6- بعض الملاحظات في الاعمدة مثل تغيير ضرب العامود وزراعة الأعمدة علي الكمرات
7- صور من الموقع لكل ما سوف يتم تصميمه إن شاء الله

الدورة مقسمة على 39 جزء (منفصل) ، حجم الروابط كاملة (مضغوطة) جيجا ونصف تقريبا على روابط حديث ومباشرة بإذن الله تعالى


PART 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?SCKRBm

PART 2
http://www.gulfup.com/?EkYvhK

PART 3
http://www.gulfup.com/?QMXVBw

PART 4
http://www.gulfup.com/?zEorDQ

PART 5
http://www.gulfup.com/?CvYYCt

PART 6
http://www.gulfup.com/?WN4rx9

PART 7
http://www.gulfup.com/?2kWSYV

PART 8
http://www.gulfup.com/?qrTPEN

PART 9
http://www.gulfup.com/?MyjsR6

PART 10
http://www.gulfup.com/?hsGLDt

PART 11
http://www.gulfup.com/?Uh0dAY

PART 12
http://www.gulfup.com/?YzbykW

PART 13
http://www.gulfup.com/?xhVpk4

PART 14
http://www.gulfup.com/?lRFc6B

PART 15
http://www.gulfup.com/?LKGeEI

PART 16
http://www.gulfup.com/?zdEbXK

PART 17
http://www.gulfup.com/?hxjfoo

PART 18
http://www.gulfup.com/?DuyzyD

PART 19
http://www.gulfup.com/?s3e59D

PART 20
http://www.gulfup.com/?t0EQx1

PART 21
http://www.gulfup.com/?K0zSa8

PART 22
http://www.gulfup.com/?ORvaut

PART 23
http://www.gulfup.com/?d3YJKd

PART 24
http://www.gulfup.com/?tawlY6

PART 25
http://www.gulfup.com/?4XS97p

PART 26
http://www.gulfup.com/?mlTlrI

PART 27
http://www.gulfup.com/?yHIG4o

PART 28
http://www.gulfup.com/?Sq8ei7

PART 29
http://www.gulfup.com/?xXxyut

PART 30
http://www.gulfup.com/?hxhHzz

PART 31
http://www.gulfup.com/?52RBx8

PART 32
http://www.gulfup.com/?vHPsRQ

PART 33
http://www.gulfup.com/?caJSYO

PART 34
http://www.gulfup.com/?hYST2Q

PART 35
http://www.gulfup.com/?WDsRhW

PART 36
http://www.gulfup.com/?6x5itr

PART 37
http://www.gulfup.com/?P0L3ki

PART 38 - NEW
http://www.gulfup.com/?fvzDex

PART 39
http://www.gulfup.com/?zA9SAQ
*​


----------



## seraj ds (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## seraj ds (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Hm112233 (14 أبريل 2014)

*ملف اوتوكاد*



seraj ds قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
ممكن من فضلكم رابط ملف اوتوكاد لها الدورة كاملة بالانجليزي او عربي


----------



## srour1 (31 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## spideropi (31 يناير 2015)

جزى الله خيرا المهندس ايهاب سعيد على هذه الدورة و الاعضاء المساهمين في رفع حلقات الدورة


----------



## Osmanspark (31 يناير 2015)

ما شاء الله , مجهود كبير


----------



## jameel alkaisi (25 فبراير 2015)

دورة رائعه


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (27 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## osama_oo (4 يوليو 2015)

هو ليه ملف الكاد الانشائى مش منزلة المهندس ايهاب


----------

